# Star Trek Into Darkness: Erster Trailer zum neuen Film von J.J. Abrams



## Matthias Dammes (6. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Trek Into Darkness: Erster Trailer zum neuen Film von J.J. Abrams* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Trek Into Darkness: Erster Trailer zum neuen Film von J.J. Abrams


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Dezember 2012)

Pflicht-Film für mich !


----------



## Angeldust (6. Dezember 2012)

Jap. Der erste war schon ziemlich cool. Sicher nettes Popcorn-kino^^


----------



## xdave78 (6. Dezember 2012)

Muahahah...ich freu mich auch schon drauf. Find die ST Neuauflagen/Neuinterpretation wirklich gelungen.


----------



## DerPrinzz82 (6. Dezember 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgBFz9-rAS0 Japanischer Trailer hat EXTRA Scenen!


----------



## Monstermic (6. Dezember 2012)

Wieso hat eigentlich JEDER neue Actionfilm - Trailer ne Musik wie bei Inception ? Supereinfallslos! Und wieso muss der Bösewicht wie ein Ninja durch die Gegend springen ? Heißt doch Star Trek, nich Star Wars...


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (6. Dezember 2012)

Nein, heißt Action Dreck ! Aber gut, anschauen werde ich ihn mir trotzdem. Der erste Film von Abrams war von einer Qual(ität), die Nemesis dann doch noch unterbot. Es war aber trotzdem ein Film, der (trotz des Bösewichts) ganz nett war und sogar für den ein oder anderen Lacher gut war (aber nicht wegen Chekov, das war dann doch zu blöd). Nimoy - Spock ist wohl auch wieder von der Partie, vielleicht sogar noch jmd. anderes von der uralten Crew, was der Hauptgrund für mich ist, den Film zu sehen.

Der Trailer ist allerdings eher lächerlich.


----------



## MICHI123 (6. Dezember 2012)

Immer größer, mit mehr Explosionen und Spezialeffekten, und große Hauptstädte müssen natürlich auch Schauplatz von großen Schlachten sein... und bei der Stimme für den Bösewicht, da drehen wir nochmal ordentlich am Pitch, da muss auch mehr Bass rein 

Bin trotzdem gespannt, fand' den letzten Star Trek recht gelungen


----------



## DarthDevil (6. Dezember 2012)

also ich weiß wirklich nicht was manche an dem letzten film gut fanden...
story war einfallslos ohne ende, action und flache witze war alles was es gab...davon gibts ungefähr eine million filme die genau das gleiche bieten. dass sich j.j. abrahams absolut null im star trek franchise auskennt, ist auch den ganzen film mehr als offensichtlich gewesen.
an einfallslosigkeit mangelte es im letzten film ja schon nicht. ich kanns mir richtig vorstellen, wie die überlegungen da waren...."hey, wir brauch noch ne action szene" "ok, lass uns nen planeten in die luft jagen" ok, wir brauchen noch eine" "hm....lass uns noch nen planeten in die luft jagen" gäääääääääääääääääähn

von dem neuen film erwarte ich mir schon gar nix mehr, wird wohl wieder so ein belangloser 08-15 action streifen ohne jeden tiefgang. aber das heutige publikum hat halt keine ansprüche mehr, story egal, hauptsache es kracht und knallt ordentlich und alle 5 min irgendein dummer witz.
schade das man star trek so gegen die wand fährt, da wäre so viel mehr drin gewesen.


----------



## HeavyM (6. Dezember 2012)

Also ich denke wir bekommen wieder ein grandioses Action Spektakel zu sehen. Nur von Star Trek hat Abrams wirklich keine Ahnung sry aber ist so. Fettes Kino inspiriert von Star Trek, mehr aber auch nicht. Aber kann ja auch nicht jeder so genial sein wie Ridley Scott und so ein fettes Prequel drehen wie Prometheus. So jetzt dürfen sich die Gelehrten streiten hehe....


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Dezember 2012)

HeavyM schrieb:


> Also ich denke wir bekommen wieder ein grandioses Action Spektakel zu sehen. Nur von Star Trek hat Abrams wirklich keine Ahnung sry aber ist so. Fettes Kino inspiriert von Star Trek, mehr aber auch nicht.* Aber kann ja auch nicht jeder so genial sein wie Ridley Scott und so ein fettes Prequel drehen wie Prometheus*. So jetzt dürfen sich die Gelehrten streiten hehe....


 LOL

Ridley Scott ? Prometheus ?? Genial ???

Sorry, aber Scott ist an seinem eigenen Anspruch, einen inhaltlich nachvollziehbare wie fürs Alien-Franchise passende Vorgeschichte zu fabrizieren, gnadenlos gescheitert. Es war nicht 100% Alien, aber auch nicht 100% eigenständig. Ein Zwischending vielleicht, aber nichts was in dieser oder jener Richtung auf einen grünen Zweig kam.

Abrams hat sich mit dem Paralleluniversum elegant aus der Affäre gezogen und sich auf das konzentriert, wofür STAR TREK zu TOS-Zeiten eben auch bekannt und beliebt war: Buddy-Feeling (Kirk, McCoy, Spock), der Fokus auf den Humor, die "Lösen-wir-es-mit-den-Fäusten"-Mentalität. DAS war ST in seinen Anfangszeiten nämlich auch, nicht nur der so genannte, intellektuelle Inhalt aus Forschung und Friedlichem Beisamensein, von denen die Erz-Trekkies immer so schwärmen. TOS hatte auch seine unkomplizierten, aber unterhaltsamen Momente, und diese eben beinhalten die Abrams-Filme.
Mir gefällts. Jedenfalls um Lichtjahre mehr als die zuletzt knochentrockenen TNG-Rohrkrepierer.


----------



## Sylabeth (6. Dezember 2012)

Actionfilme sind immer gut, der wird geguckt


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (6. Dezember 2012)

Wenn man die beiden Filme überhaupt vergleichen kann, war Prometheus doch um einiges besser als der elfte Star Trek Film. Und sich an der frühen Serie zu orientieren, ist wohl ein wenig blöde - denn es handelt sich um eine Fernsehserie aus den 60er Jahren, die heute nun in vielerlei Hinsicht stupide ist - zumindest was die zweite Staffel angeht. Und an der hat sich Abrams wohl ein wenig orientiert. Viiiiiiel Action, Holzhammerhumor und ein bisschen abgedrehte Sciencefiction - das war aber nicht Roddenberrys Star Trek.

Die "knochentrockenen" TNG - Kinofilme waren um Lichtjahre besser als Star Trek 11 - mit Ausnahme von Teil 9, der dann doch noch hinter Teil 11 landet. Sie boten alle mehr als nur das, was Abrams in Teil 11 brachte. Wie von vielen gesehen, war Teil 11 eben nur wenig Star Trek und viel Popcornkino. Ganz nett für einmal anzusehen, ich habe wenigstens das günstige Eintrittsgeld nicht bereut.


----------



## DarthDevil (6. Dezember 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> LOL
> Abrams hat sich mit dem Paralleluniversum elegant aus der Affäre gezogen und sich auf das konzentriert, wofür STAR TREK zu TOS-Zeiten eben auch bekannt und beliebt war:


auch die sache mit dem paralleluniversum rettet die glaubwürdigkeit des films nicht mehr...von dem wofür star trek damals beliebt war, ist ohnehin nichts übrig.


sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Buddy-Feeling (Kirk, McCoy, Spock), der Fokus auf den Humor, die "Lösen-wir-es-mit-den-Fäusten"-Mentalität.


mag schon sein, nur das es im abrahams film einfach lächerlich rüberkam. so ein humor passt in einen blödelfilm wie scary movie oder so, aber nicht in star trek, dort wirkt es einfach nur dumm. der humor bei früheren star trek filmen hatte da noch eine ganz andere klasse, der passte perfekt rein.


sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> DAS war ST in seinen Anfangszeiten nämlich auch, nicht nur der so genannte, intellektuelle Inhalt aus Forschung und Friedlichem Beisamensein, von denen die Erz-Trekkies immer so schwärmen. TOS hatte auch seine unkomplizierten, aber unterhaltsamen Momente, und diese eben beinhalten die Abrams-Filme.


joa das mag wohl sein, aber genau dieser anspruchsvolle teil fehlt eben, das war genau der teil der star trek zu was besonderem gemacht hat. das ist, wie wenn man beim bierbrauen hefe und hopfen weglässt, irgendwas kommt schon dabei raus, aber schmecken tuts bestimmt nicht. 


sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mir gefällts. Jedenfalls um Lichtjahre mehr als die zuletzt knochentrockenen TNG-Rohrkrepierer.


mit ausnahme von nemesis waren alle zumindest ganz brauchbar, first contact war sogar absolut klasse find ich. nemesis hatte auch das problem, das das drehbuch von jemandem kam, der keine ahnung von star trek hatte. aber selbst nemesis war noch kreativer als der abrahams film.


----------



## Wamboland (6. Dezember 2012)

Obs gute ST Filme sind ... ich mochte TNG/DS9 generell eh schon lieber als Classic, aber als Action-SciFi Flick fand in den letzten echt gut und denke auch das dieser wieder gutes Action Kino sein wird. 

Ich kann aber verstehen wenn den Leuten der TNG Flair etwas fehlt, aber Classic war, wie  sauerlandboy79 ja schon geschrieben hat, auch eher auf Action und auch platte Sprüche getrimmt. Dieser Science Fokus kam ja erst wirklich stark mit TNG auf, was auch an der Zeit damals lag. 

Den Trailer finde ich aber auch etwas zu viel von allem - außer Inhalt. ^^


----------



## McDrake (6. Dezember 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> LOL
> 
> Ridley Scott ? Prometheus ?? Genial ???
> 
> Sorry, aber Scott ist an seinem eigenen Anspruch, einen inhaltlich nachvollziehbare wie fürs Alien-Franchise passende Vorgeschichte zu fabrizieren, gnadenlos gescheitert. Es war nicht 100% Alien, aber auch nicht 100% eigenständig. Ein Zwischending vielleicht, aber nichts was in dieser oder jener Richtung auf einen grünen Zweig kam.



Ich fand Prometheus ein genialer Sci-Fi-Film.
Er wäre in meinen Augen sogar noch besser gewesen, wenn man nicht gewusste hätte, dass es sich um ein Alien-Film gehandelt hätte.
Für mich sind gute Sci-Fi unter anderem eben auch Filme, die eine geheimnisvolle Story erzählen. Erstkontakte... 
Darum ist McDevitt in dieser Beziehung auch einer meiner Favoriten in Sachen Sci-Fi-Bücher.
Aber schlüssig fand ich die Story eigentlich auch und freue mich auf die Fortsetzung. Sofern es eine geben wird.




> Abrams hat sich mit dem Paralleluniversum elegant aus der Affäre gezogen und sich auf das konzentriert, wofür STAR TREK zu TOS-Zeiten eben auch bekannt und beliebt war: Buddy-Feeling (Kirk, McCoy, Spock), der Fokus auf den Humor, die "Lösen-wir-es-mit-den-Fäusten"-Mentalität. DAS war ST in seinen Anfangszeiten nämlich auch, nicht nur der so genannte, intellektuelle Inhalt aus Forschung und Friedlichem Beisamensein, von denen die Erz-Trekkies immer so schwärmen. TOS hatte auch seine unkomplizierten, aber unterhaltsamen Momente, und diese eben beinhalten die Abrams-Filme.
> Mir gefällts. Jedenfalls um Lichtjahre mehr als die zuletzt knochentrockenen TNG-Rohrkrepierer.



Jo, mir gefiel das erste Abenteuer der nextnext Generation auch. Die Serie kann sich neu entwickeln.
Und Humor ist in Star Trek irgendwie ein Muss. Kleine Sticheleien unter der Freunden müssen sein.


----------



## DarthDevil (6. Dezember 2012)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Ich kann aber verstehen wenn den Leuten der TNG Flair etwas fehlt, aber Classic war, wie  sauerlandboy79 ja schon geschrieben hat, auch eher auf Action und auch platte Sprüche getrimmt. Dieser Science Fokus kam ja erst wirklich stark mit TNG auf, was auch an der Zeit damals lag.


 also action würde ich am wenigsten mit TOS in verbindung bringen, dafür war schon die technik damals zu unausgereift. selbst die remastered version hat daran nichts geändert.
action kam erst richtig mit DS9/VOY/ENT wo es aber auch gut gepasst hat, weil eben das wesentliche auch nicht vernachlässigt wurde.
gerade DS9 und ENT sind finde ich richtig gelungen geworden. längere episodenübergreifende storybögen waren da wirklich ein großer fortschritt gegenüber denn anderen serien. daher sind die beiden meine favouriten


----------



## xNomAnorx (6. Dezember 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Scott ist an seinem eigenen Anspruch, einen inhaltlich nachvollziehbare wie fürs Alien-Franchise passende Vorgeschichte zu fabrizieren, gnadenlos gescheitert.



Wieso das? 
Die Story war etwas kompliziert und erschließt sich dem Zuschauer nicht nach dem ersten Schauen, falls du das mit "inhaltlich nachvollziehbar" meinst, trotzdem passt Prometheus storymäßig ziemlich perfekt zu dem ersten Alienfilm.
Und zu dem ersten Film hat Prometheus auch von der Atmossphäre und der Situation wunderbar gepasst. Im Gegensatz zu den Sequels von Alien 1 waren hier die Menschen endlich wieder hoffnungslos unterlegen und die Aliens waren wirklich gefährlich und wurden nicht wie Insekten abgeschlachtet  Das war einfach wieder genau der Horror, der Alien 1 damals ausgemacht hat. 
Gerade deshalb hab ich Prometheus als ein würdiges Prequel zu Alien empfunden. 

@Topic Cooler Trailer, hat mich vom Stil her ein wenig an die Nolan-Trailer erinnert 
Weiß allerdings noch nicht ob ich mir den Film anschauen werde, kann mit Star Trek nichts anfangen


----------



## Worrel (6. Dezember 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Abrams hat sich mit dem Paralleluniversum elegant aus der Affäre gezogen


Ansichtssache.

OK, er wollte einen Neuanfang und hat teils radikale Änderungen an der Zeitlinie durchgeführt - aber was ich immer noch befürchte: 
Daß er damit jetzt meint, einen Freischein zu haben, sich um die "alten" Star Trek Handlungsstränge gar nicht mehr kümmern zu müssen.

Fakt ist aber: Auch in dieser Zeitlinie sind Khan, V'ger, die Walsonde, Klingonen, Q, Borg, der Fürsorger (der die Voyager in den Delta Quadranten zieht) vorhanden und mindestens V'ger, die Walsonde und Q müssen irgendwann mal erwähnt werden.



> ...und sich auf das konzentriert, wofür STAR TREK zu TOS-Zeiten eben auch bekannt und beliebt war: Buddy-Feeling (Kirk, McCoy, Spock), der Fokus auf den Humor, die "Lösen-wir-es-mit-den-Fäusten"-Mentalität.


Das ist richtig, das wurde generell gut gelöst.



> Mir gefällts. Jedenfalls um Lichtjahre mehr als die zuletzt knochentrockenen TNG-Rohrkrepierer.


 Das war ja auch nicht schwer, von der TNG war ja nur _der Erste Kontakt _gut.  

Der Tiefpunkt in dem neuen Film war allerdings die Zufallskette, in der Kirk dann wieder auf die Enterprise kommt:
a) Spock entschließt sich, Kirk nicht in eine Zelle zu verfrachten, sondern setzt ihn auf einem x-beliebigen Planeten mit Föderationsstützpunkt aus, auf dem derart gefährliche Moster leben, daß es fraglich ist, ob die Kapsel genug Schutz böte, wenn das Vieh sich drauf stürzen würde.
b) rein zufällig flüchtet Kirk in die einzige Höhle, in der momentan ein Feuer brennt und es somit möglich ist, das Vieh zu verschrecken
c) rein zufällig ist Spock auf dem selben Planeten
d) rein zufällig nicht nur auf dem selben Kontinent oder Breitengrad, sondern exakt in der Höhle, in die Kirk gerade flüchtet.
e) rein zufällig ist dann in dem Föderationsstützpunkt das einzige Original Enterprise Crew Mitglied, welches außer Kirk noch an Bord der neuen Zeitlinie fehlt
f) rein zufällig ist Spock in diesem Universum der Einzige, der die Formel für die nötigen Transporterfunktionen kennt. Praktisch, daß der gerade da ist.
g) rein zufällig ist Scotty der zukünftige Erfinder dieser Formel

Kirk sollte Lotto spielen. Da zu gewinnen, ist deutlich wahrscheinlicher.


----------



## McDrake (6. Dezember 2012)

DarthDevil schrieb:


> . längere episodenübergreifende storybögen waren da wirklich ein großer fortschritt gegenüber denn anderen serien. daher sind die beiden meine favouriten


Um Himmelswillen.
Dann könntest Du Babylon 5 was abgewinnen.
Und seit Big Bang Theory wissen wir:
Das lässt ST und B5 lassen keine gemeinsamen Fans zu


----------



## DarthDevil (7. Dezember 2012)

McDrake schrieb:


> Um Himmelswillen.
> Dann könntest Du Babylon 5 was abgewinnen.
> Und seit Big Bang Theory wissen wir:
> Das lässt ST und B5 lassen keine gemeinsamen Fans zu


  weiß ich nicht, babylon 5 hab ich nie wirklich gesehen, aber ich bin  halt ein star trek fan mit eigener meinung. so fand ich auch ENT als  eine der besten serien, was der großteil der fans ja anders sah. schon  das konzept die anfänge der sternenflotte bis hin zur föderation zu  sehen fand ich cool. die umsetzung war auch super gemacht. 



Worrel schrieb:


> OK, er wollte einen Neuanfang und hat teils radikale Änderungen an der Zeitlinie durchgeführt - aber was ich immer noch befürchte:
> Daß er damit jetzt meint, einen Freischein zu haben, sich um die "alten" Star Trek Handlungsstränge gar nicht mehr kümmern zu müssen.
> 
> Fakt ist aber: Auch in dieser Zeitlinie sind Khan, V'ger, die Walsonde, Klingonen, Q, Borg, der Fürsorger (der die Voyager in den Delta Quadranten zieht) vorhanden und mindestens V'ger, die Walsonde und Q müssen irgendwann mal erwähnt werden.


das ist ja nur die spitze des eisbergs, da gibts noch wesentlich mehr zu bedenken. schon allein die ganze letzte serie. und was ist mit der organisation, die führ die wahrung der zeitlinie sorgt? die müssten das doch eigentlich korrigieren, schon bevor nero überhaupt auf die enterprise trifft...


Worrel schrieb:


> Der Tiefpunkt in dem neuen Film war allerdings die Zufallskette, in der Kirk dann wieder auf die Enterprise kommt:
> a) Spock entschließt sich, Kirk nicht in eine Zelle zu verfrachten, sondern setzt ihn auf einem x-beliebigen Planeten mit Föderationsstützpunkt aus, auf dem derart gefährliche Moster leben, daß es fraglich ist, ob die Kapsel genug Schutz böte, wenn das Vieh sich drauf stürzen würde.


das ist schon in sofern unglaubwürdig, weil ein solches verhalten nicht zu einem sternenflottenoffizier passt, noch weniger zu spock.


Worrel schrieb:


> b) rein zufällig flüchtet Kirk in die einzige Höhle, in der momentan ein Feuer brennt und es somit möglich ist, das Vieh zu verschrecken
> c) rein zufällig ist Spock auf dem selben Planeten
> d) rein zufällig nicht nur auf dem selben Kontinent oder Breitengrad, sondern exakt in der Höhle, in die Kirk gerade flüchtet.
> e) rein zufällig ist dann in dem Föderationsstützpunkt das einzige Original Enterprise Crew Mitglied, welches außer Kirk noch an Bord der neuen Zeitlinie fehlt


passt doch super zur fehlenden logik des restlichen films 


Worrel schrieb:


> f) rein zufällig ist Spock in diesem Universum der Einzige, der die Formel für die nötigen Transporterfunktionen kennt. Praktisch, daß der gerade da ist.
> g) rein zufällig ist Scotty der zukünftige Erfinder dieser Formel


und rein zufällig ist scotty auch der erfinder einer bahnbrechenden technologie, die es selbst ein jahrhundert später noch nicht gegeben hat.


----------



## ThomToeter (7. Dezember 2012)

Das ist einfach nur traurig...


----------



## Wamboland (7. Dezember 2012)

McDrake schrieb:


> Um Himmelswillen.
> Dann könntest Du Babylon 5 was abgewinnen.
> Und seit Big Bang Theory wissen wir:
> Das lässt ST und B5 lassen keine gemeinsamen Fans zu


 
Bab5 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> ST ^^ 

Ich mag ST ab TNG schon, aber an Bab5 lasse ich nix kommen. Eine der besten Sci-Fi Serien überhaupt.


----------



## Enisra (7. Dezember 2012)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Bab5 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> ST ^^
> 
> Ich mag ST ab TNG schon, aber an Bab5 lasse ich nix kommen. Eine der besten Sci-Fi Serien überhaupt.


 
wobei generell Serien die einen Übergreifenden Handlungsrahmen eh den, wie es bei vorallem Frühen Star Trek Serien vorkam, "Monster of the Week" vorzuziehen sind


----------



## legion333 (7. Dezember 2012)

Hab ja in letzter Zeit hin un wieder mal TNG und Voyager gesehen und ... ist das hier auch Star Trek ?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Dezember 2012)

DarthDevil schrieb:


> also action würde ich am wenigsten mit TOS in verbindung bringen, dafür war schon die technik damals zu unausgereift. selbst die remastered version hat daran nichts geändert.
> action kam erst richtig mit DS9/VOY/ENT wo es aber auch gut gepasst hat, weil eben das wesentliche auch nicht vernachlässigt wurde.
> gerade DS9 und ENT sind finde ich richtig gelungen geworden. längere episodenübergreifende storybögen waren da wirklich ein großer fortschritt gegenüber denn anderen serien. daher sind die beiden meine favouriten


 Ich glaube du verwechselst die physische Action mit Effekt-Action. Mit letzterem konnte TOS natürlich nicht locken, soweit war man in den 60ern noch gar nicht. Nichtsdestotrotz, in jeder gefühlten zweiten oder dritten Folge hat er sich mit Aliens oder Seinesgleichen geprügelt, einen auf Pseudo-Karate gemacht oder eben die Waffen sprechen lassen. Klar, hinterher (!) fand man doch die Konfliktlösung im Dialog, aber dass TOS eben doch körperbetonter war, ist doch nicht von der Hand zu weisen.
Wie oft hat Shatner seinen Astral-Körper () im zerfetztem Starfleet-Pulli gezeigt, Klingonen, Khan und anderen Bekannten seine Space-Faust spüren lassen ? ^^

Gegen die Nachfolge-Serien habe ich nichts, direkt nach TOS folgt bei mir VOY. TNG hatte nach 2-3 schwachen Staffeln auch seine besonderen Highlights, aber mit DS9 bin ich nie warm geworden. Der Stil, die Station, die Anbiederung an Bab5... Hat meinen Geschmack nie getroffen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Dezember 2012)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich fand Prometheus ein genialer Sci-Fi-Film.
> Er wäre in meinen Augen sogar noch besser gewesen, wenn man nicht gewusste hätte, dass es sich um ein Alien-Film gehandelt hätte.
> Für mich sind gute Sci-Fi unter anderem eben auch Filme, die eine geheimnisvolle Story erzählen. Erstkontakte...
> Darum ist McDevitt in dieser Beziehung auch einer meiner Favoriten in Sachen Sci-Fi-Bücher.
> Aber schlüssig fand ich die Story eigentlich auch und freue mich auf die Fortsetzung. Sofern es eine geben wird.


 Mich kotzte einfach die Unentschlossenheit Scotts an.
Ein paar Alien-Referenzen machen noch keinen vollwertigen Film gleichnamigen Frachises, wenn es danach ginge müsste man auch die grandiosen () "Alien vs. Predator" als kontextgerechte Zusatzwerte zählen, und das wäre doch ziemlich lächerlich, oder nicht ?
"Prometheus" hätte vielleicht einen guten Sci-Fi-Film abgegeben, wenn er gänzlich auf Alien-Verweise verzichtet hätte. Die erste Hälfte mit den Konstrukteuren fand ich sogar sehr interessant, aber was danach folgte war nur ein auf Biegen und Brechen unternommener und desolater Versuch, sowas wie Sci-Fi-Horror wie im 1979er-Original herbeizufördern.
Die Wissenschaftler verhalten sich selten dämlich (Stichwort: Extraterrestrische Kobra), einer von denen mutiert zu einer Art Zombie (WTF ???), die Identifizierung der Kontrukteure als die vom Alien-Erstling bekannten Space-Jockey ist widersprüchlich, und überhaupt wird die Geschichte nicht zuende erzählt. Inbesondere der Grund, warum sich die Schöpfer sich plötzlich für einen destruktiven Weg entschieden haben, wird angekratzt, aber nicht genannt.

Mir kam es so vor als wenn Ridley dem Seher seinen Stinkefinger entgegen hält und laut lacht:
"You wan't answers ? Sorry, guys, see Prometheus Part 2."

Seit "Matrix Reloaded" kann sich jeder Regisseur, der mit halben Filmen daherkommt, seine Werke dorthin stecken, wo keine Sonne scheint.


----------



## Rabowke (7. Dezember 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Seit "Matrix Reloaded" kann sich jeder Regisseur, der mit halben Filmen daherkommt, seine Werke dorthin stecken, wo keine Sonne scheint.


D.h. 'Der Hobbit' wird scheisse?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Dezember 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> D.h. 'Der Hobbit' wird scheisse?


Der Film an sich wahrscheinlich nicht, aber die Aufteilung in drei (!) Filme (anfangs war ja noch von Zweien die Rede, aber Warner wollte ja zwingend eine fette Cashcow)... Ich meine: Das Buch selbst ist ja nun kein dicker Wälzer, von daher finde ich schon diese Splittung sehr fraglich.
Wenn es Peter Jackson aber schafft, jeden Film mit einem rundem Ende zu versehen, würde ich meine Kritik in solchen Einzelfällen zurückziehen.
Aber die Fälle "Matrix Reloaded" und "Prometheus" finde ich unverzeihlich.

Ich lasse mir ja auch kein unvollständiges Buch anschwatzen, denn auch wenn es als Ganzes vielleicht superb sein mag, mich mit einer Hälfte sitzen lassen ist nicht die feine Art.


----------



## Enisra (7. Dezember 2012)

naja
Das Problem an allen Filmen die nach Matrix kamen und nie existiert haben ... war auch das Problem, das man vorallem plump wurde
Aber ich hätte auch ein gutes Beispiel für einen zweigeteilten Film bei dem das Konzept funktioniert hat:

Zurück in die Zukunft 2 und 3

Außerdem sollte man eh bedenken, das Buchverfilmungen auch eh meist oft ziemliche Lücken haben


----------



## Rabowke (7. Dezember 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Der Film an sich wahrscheinlich nicht, aber die Aufteilung in drei (!) Filme (anfangs war ja noch von Zweien die Rede, aber Warner wollte ja zwingend eine fette Cashcow)... [...]


Wie kommst du darauf, dass Warner dies wollte? 

Dieses typische Gerede, dass die fiesen Kapitalisten die Kreativen komplett ausbeuten.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Dezember 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja
> Zurück in die Zukunft 2 und 3


 Sehr gutes Beispiel. Überhaupt, jeder ZidZ-Film war in sich sauber abgeschlossen, weil jeder seinen eigenen Zeit-Kontext hatte.

Da fällt mir ein, ich sollte mir die Trilogie irgendwann mal auf DVD oder BR anschaffen.
Jetzt bekomme ich wieder Lust darauf.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Dezember 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf, dass Warner dies wollte?
> 
> Dieses typische Gerede, dass die fiesen Kapitalisten die Kreativen komplett ausbeuten.


 Siehe den Erfolg der HdR-Trilogie anfang der 200er, siehe das Aufteilen einzelner Adaption a la "Harry Potter 7" oder "Breaking Dawn".
So blind kann man doch gar nicht sein.

Das ist einfach ein Trend, der bei mir sauer aufstößt.


----------



## Rabowke (7. Dezember 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> [...]




Nimm dir doch mal die Sekunde Zeit, und probier meinen einen Satz richtig zu verstehen: woher willst du wissen, dass Warner einen dritten Teil wollte und nicht Jackson selbst? *Das*, mein kleiner Freund, war die eigentliche Frage ... denn die Interviews, die ich von ihm gelesen hab, klangen nicht so, als ob Warner bzw. ein Dritter ihm das aufdoktriert hat, sondern *seine eigene* Entscheidung war.

Edit: Ich will dich ja nicht dumm sterben lassen, hier ist das besagte Interview:
http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/kino/i...n-zum-start-der-hobbit-trilogie-a-869593.html


----------



## HeavyM (7. Dezember 2012)

Also sry ich weiss ja nicht wie alt die meisten hier sind, aber habt ihr eigentlich Star Trek TOS wirklich jemals gesehen? (  das meine ich keineswegs beleidigend ) Bin ich denn der einzige dem hier was auffällt???? Ich will hier gar nicht mal so von der Story reden die bei Star Trek sowie bei Prometheus doch arg zweifelhaft ist, aber habt ihr nur ein Hörbuch gehört. Wenn ich TOS sehe, sehe ich manuelle Schaltkonsolen, Drehknöpfe usw. . Wenn ich Abrams Star Trek sehe, sehe ich ein Raumschiff dessen Brücke moderner ist als die der Voyager. Klar man könnte jetzt sagen Abrams musste das so manchen um das junge Publikum ins Kino zu bekommen, aber so ist der ganze Film in meinen Augen unglaubwürdig. Die gesamte Optik des Film passt nicht im geringsten zur originalen Kirk Serie. Wenn ich eine Prequel sehe dann soll es sich doch bitte auch an den Originalen orientieren. Aber bis auf die Charactere und dem Namen des Raumschiffes finde ich nicht viele Parallelen zu Star Trek in dem Film. 
Und das ist es halt was Prometheus ausmacht. Das gesamte Design des Films passt perfekt zum Design der ersten beiden Alien Filme. ( bis auf vielleicht dieser komische Operationstisch aber nun gut ich will hier mal nicht Kleinlich sein ).  Auch tontechnisch hat Ridley Scott mit Prometheus alles richtig gemacht. 
Star Trek bricht sein visuellen Stil komplett, so gut wie gar nichts erinnert an Tos, was ich persönlich sehr schade finde. Es ist einfach unglaubwürdig wenn ich erst Abrams Star Trek schaue und dann Tos oder Star Trek 1.
Abrams hätte einfach einen eigenständigen Star Trek Filmmdrehen sollen, zeitlich bei Tng, Voyager und Ds9 angesiedelt und es wäre bestimmt ein guter Film geworden.
Storytechnisch ist Star Trek so massiv unschlüssig und aus den Fingern gesogen wie es nur geht. Hier nur ein paar Punkte die mich massiv stören:
1. Die Liebesgeschichte zwischen Spock und Uhura
2. Uhura ist eine Sexbombe looooooool ( schaut euch bitte nochmals Uhura in Tos an )
3. Eine abrümmige Rasse der Romulaner die soviel mit den Romulanern gemein hat wie die Klingonen
4. Die Art und Weise wie Kirk immer wieder auf die Enterprise gelangt
5. Der Sprung aus 470000000000 Kilometern auf eine 5 qm runde Plattform.


----------



## Enisra (7. Dezember 2012)

Ich weiß ja nicht, aber jeder der das Design ankreidet hat irgendwie die letzten Jahrzehnte unter nem Stein gelebt ...
Außerdem, nur mal so als Tipp, die aktuelle Realität hat die Science Fiction von damals längst stellenweise überholt und es würde eher wie eine Captain Proton Episode wirken, wenn man ein Film dreht, mit dem Design und Verhaltensweisen der Sechtziger


----------



## HeavyM (7. Dezember 2012)

Gute Beispiele für geniale Filmserien:

Lethal Weapin 1-4
Stirb langsam 1-3 
Mad Max  
Star Wars Original
Rambo
Rocky
Predator 1+2


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Dezember 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nimm dir doch mal die Sekunde Zeit, und probier meinen einen Satz richtig zu verstehen: woher willst du wissen, dass Warner einen dritten Teil wollte und nicht Jackson selbst? *Das*, mein kleiner Freund, war die eigentliche Frage ... denn die Interviews, die ich von ihm gelesen hab, klangen nicht so, als ob Warner bzw. ein Dritter ihm das aufdoktriert hat, sondern *seine eigene* Entscheidung war.


 Erstens: Hast du in deiner Frage nur wegen Warner gefragt, nicht wegen Jackson.
Zweitens: Wer verdient das meiste Geld damit ? Warner, nicht Jackson.
Drittens: Glaube ich einfach nicht, dass Jackson nur darauf aus ist, der Story viel mehr Raum und dementsprechend Zelluloid-Zeit zu spendieren. Hat er bei den HdR-Teilen auch nicht gemacht, stattdessen jedem einen 3-Stünder bzw. eine Extended-Version spendiert. Wenn nicht wirtschaftliche Interessen dahinter stecken, was dann ? Woher auf einmal der Sinneswandel ? 

Du wirst und muss es ja nicht verstehen, aber ich hasse es für eine komplette Story in Kinoform den doppelten oder gar dreifachen Ticketpreis zu zahlen. Aus diesem Grund habe ich auf HP 7.1 und 7.2 im Kino verzichtet und irgendwann billig auf DVD erstanden, weil ich es nicht einsah.
Zufälligerweise wird  ja auch HP von Warner finanziert, darum die leicht zu durchschauende Methodik.


----------



## HeavyM (7. Dezember 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, aber jeder der das Design ankreidet hat irgendwie die letzten Jahrzehnte unter nem Stein gelebt ...
> Außerdem, nur mal so als Tipp, die aktuelle Realität hat die Science Fiction von damals längst stellenweise überholt und es würde eher wie eine Captain Proton Episode wirken, wenn man ein Film dreht, mit dem Design und Verhaltensweisen der Sechtziger




Nichts gegen Catain Proton!!!!!! Araknia ist die beste hehe


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Dezember 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, aber jeder der das Design ankreidet hat irgendwie die letzten Jahrzehnte unter nem Stein gelebt ...
> Außerdem, nur mal so als Tipp, die aktuelle Realität hat die Science Fiction von damals längst stellenweise überholt und es würde eher wie eine Captain Proton Episode wirken, wenn man ein Film dreht, mit dem Design und Verhaltensweisen der Sechtziger


 Eben. Richtige Sci-Fi-Puristen, die weniger Hochglanz-Effekte wollen, werden aber auch fündig. Filme mit geringem Budget wie "Moon" sind ebenfalls empfehlenswert. Und große Marken wie Star Wars oder Star Trek sind mit jedem Jahrzehnt immer hochwertiger in der Optik geworden, sowas bzw. die Technik dahinter lässt sich gar nicht aufhalten. Siehe den ersten ST-Film anno 1979, siehe den letzten TOS-Film aus dem Jahre 1991, dann die TNG-Filme, nun das neue Trek-Universum.
Wer das nicht sieht, hat Tomaten oder was anderes auf den Augen...


----------



## Rabowke (7. Dezember 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> [...]


Du hast das Interview immer noch nicht gelesen, hm? Weil dann wüsstest du, warum HdR mit drei Büchern mit "nur" drei Filmen umgesetzt wurde und warum das bei 'Der Hobbit' nun anders ist.

Selbstverständlich sind finanzielle Gründe *ein* Teil der ganzen Sache & die Filmstudios wissen *nach dem Erfolg* von HdR, dass der Jackson sein Handwerk versteht & das finanzielle Risiko gering(er) ist.

Nur ändert das nichts an der Tatsache, dass Warner dem Jackson nicht die Pistole auf die Brust gesetzt hat und meinte: Dreh oder Stirb!

Ist das so schwer zu verstehen, was ich dir hier vermitteln möchte?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Dezember 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Du hast das Interview immer noch nicht gelesen, hm? Weil dann wüsstest du, warum HdR mit drei Büchern mit "nur" drei Filmen umgesetzt wurde und warum das bei 'Der Hobbit' nun anders ist.
> 
> Selbstverständlich sind finanzielle Gründe *ein* Teil der ganzen Sache & die Filmstudios wissen *nach dem Erfolg* von HdR, dass der Jackson sein Handwerk versteht & das finanzielle Risiko gering(er) ist.
> 
> ...


Man kann es drehen und wenden wie man will, der Meinungswechsel vom Zwei- zum Dreiteiler hinterlässt einen üblen Nachgeschmack. Bei mir zumindest.

Ich schätze, du hast die Problematik des Ganzen immer noch nicht erfasst.
Müssen wir in Zukunft für jedes noch so kleine Buch (und "Der Hobbit" ist mit knapp 340 Seiten nun wahrlich kein dicker Schinken) eine in mehrere Teile gesplittete Adaption in Kauf nehmen ? Sind denn Einzel-Verfilmungen ganzer Bücher (wie es früher Gang und Gäbe war) nun auf einmal schlecht ?
Du scheinst die Bereitschaft dafür zu haben, sowas zu schlucken, ich nicht. Jedenfalls nicht, wenn es den Kinobesuch betrifft. Die Kunst des Filmemachens besteht auch darin, Unwichtiges aus Buch XYZ auszuklammern und sich auf das Wesentliche zu konzentrieren. Ich mags lieber sinnvoll komprimiert als stark aufgebläht.

 Eher bin ich für andere Wege offen, wie der, der für den "Dunkle Turm"-Zyklus angedacht war: Eine Lösung aus einzelnen großen Leinwand-Beiträgen und dazwischen gesetzte Mini-Serien. Damit hätte man einen Spagat finden können, der Seher und Buchkenner bestimmt zufrieden gestimmt hätte.
Aber Warner (ja, wieder Warner) cancelt das Vorhaben, weil das Vorhaben (und das ist nun der Witz) tatsächlich eine ordentliche Stange Budget-Geld gekostet hätte und das Mini-Serien-Konzept nicht so ertragreich gewesen wäre.
Naja, immerhin hat man die fixe Idee, aus 7 Büchern eine Trilogie zu machen, vorher noch rechtzeitig ad acta gelegt. Wäre das so gekommen, hätte ich die Verfilmung boykottiert.

Wie auch immer, zu "The Hobbit":
An sich interessiert mich der Film schon, aber den Kinogang werde ich mir sparen, weil ich nicht das gleiche Fieber verspüre wie damals bei den HdR-Ablegern.


----------



## Rabowke (7. Dezember 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich schätze, du hast die Problematik des Ganzen immer noch nicht erfasst.


Hehe, nein mein Lieber, ich glaube du hast die Problematik der Eingangsdiskussion nicht erfasst. Es ging überhaupt nicht darum, ob man auf 200 Seiten jetzt drei Filme macht, sondern einzig und allein um deine Aussage, dass Warner hinter all dem steckt ... und das ist schlicht falsch.

*Das* war der eigentliche Kern der Diskussion.

Das du das Ganze jetzt zu einer allgemeinen Grundsatzdiskussion machen willst, ist natürlich in Ordnung ... nur war das erstmal nicht der Punkt & das hast du gekonnt übersehen, ignoriert bzw. probierst dich jetzt damit rauszureden. 

Lassen wir das ... was das eigentliche Thema betrifft, mir persönlich ist es absolut egal, aus wievielen Teilen so ein Film besteht. Ich sehe hier keinen Grund mich aufzuregen, denn es gibt nur zwei Möglichkeiten:

* die Möglichkeit der Aufteilung wird sinnvoll genutzt
* die Möglichkeit der Aufteilung wird nicht sinnvoll genutzt

Bei Der Hobbit, um beim Beispiel zu bleiben, scheint es fast eine 1:1 Verfilmung des Romans zu sein, ganze Passagen scheinen wirklich so übernommen worden zu sein. Entweder mag man solche ausführlichen Filme, oder nicht ... dein Einwurf, die Kunst des Filmemachens besteht u.a. aus Reduzierung mag durchaus stimmen, nur ist es bitte jedem Regisseur und vorallem Kinobesucher selbst überlassen, ob er das auch so sieht oder ob er 6h Filme sehen möchte.

Es gibt sooooooooooooooooooo[...]ooooooooooooooooooviele Filme, die auf das wesentliche reduziert sind ... schau dir die Filme an und gut ist. Ich werd mir den ersten Hobbit Teil im Kino ansehen und dann entscheiden, wie das ganze vom Jackson umgesetzt wurde.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Dezember 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hehe, nein mein Lieber, ich glaube du hast die Problematik der Eingangsdiskussion nicht erfasst. Es ging überhaupt nicht darum, ob man auf 200 Seiten jetzt drei Filme macht, sondern einzig und allein um deine Aussage, dass Warner hinter all dem steckt ... und das ist schlicht falsch.


 Daran hast DU dich nun wie ein Bullterrier festgebissen, denn ich habe im gleichen Zuge auch die Splittungsmethodik in eigener Sache Sinne kritisiert, nicht nur im finanziellen Sinne. Und zu Warner hab ich nun einmal eine andere Perspekive als die, die das Studio uns öffentlich weismachen will.
Warten wir einfach mal ab, welchem Film wir als 1.1 bis 1.3 serviert bekommen. Sowas wird nicht das letzte Mal gewesen sein... 


Rabowke schrieb:


> Das du das Ganze jetzt zu einer allgemeinen Grundsatzdiskussion machen willst, ist natürlich in Ordnung ... nur war das erstmal nicht der Punkt & das hast du gekonnt übersehen, ignoriert bzw. probierst dich jetzt damit rauszureden.


Mich rauszureden hab ich gar nicht nötig, denn das eine hängt mit dem anderen eng zusammen, und ignoriert hab ich deinen Link nicht. Aber wer sich ein wenig in Hollywood, seine Studios und die führenden Köpfe hineindenkt, der kommt schnell zu dem Ergebnis, dass das bewusste Aufteilen einer Verfilmung nicht aus Nächstenliebe zu den Lesern gemacht wird.
Oder hat man - sorry, falls ich es nochmal wiederhole - die Potter-Fans gefragt ob Buch 7 zwingend als Zwei-Teiler gedreht werden musste ? Nö, man hat es wegen der Extra-Milliarde getan, die man einnehmen konnte. 


Rabowke schrieb:


> Lassen wir das ... was das eigentliche Thema betrifft, mir persönlich ist es absolut egal, aus wievielen Teilen so ein Film besteht. Ich sehe hier keinen Grund mich aufzuregen, denn es gibt nur zwei Möglichkeiten:
> 
> * die Möglichkeit der Aufteilung wird sinnvoll genutzt
> * die Möglichkeit der Aufteilung wird nicht sinnvoll genutzt
> ...


 Sollst du machen, niemand hindert dich.


----------



## NForcer-SMC (7. Dezember 2012)

HeavyM schrieb:


> Hier nur ein paar Punkte die mich massiv stören:
> 1. Die Liebesgeschichte zwischen Spock und Uhura
> 2. Uhura ist eine Sexbombe looooooool ( schaut euch bitte nochmals Uhura in Tos an )
> 3. Eine abrümmige Rasse der Romulaner die soviel mit den Romulanern gemein hat wie die Klingonen
> ...


 
1. Was solls. Ist halt eine alternative Zeitlinie und Spock mußte viel erleiden.
2. Okay, es ist übertrieben, aber wie gesagt, was solls.
3. Warum nicht? Was ist an diesen Romulanern verkehrt?
4. Und nun? Was solls, es ist spaßig, aber auch gut zu sehen, daß er es schafft. Weil, er ist nun mal der Captain der Enterprise
5. Es ist ein Film. Muß die Art von Film realistisch sein? Nein. Außerdem waren es nur ein paar Kilometer und nicht das was Du da nennst. 

Und ich muß selbst als Trekki sagen (ich kenn alle Serien udn Filme), daß mir der neue Stil gefällt. So hat mir z.B. der neue Star Trek Film von allen anderen am besten gefallen.

Und auch das die Brücke modern ist, ist es kein Problem, weil es einfach nun mal der Zeit angepaßt ist. Die Kulisse der alten Enterprise war nun mal so erstellt worden, was das machbare damals war, mehr nicht. Und da waren nun mal dicke Schaltknöpfe das beste. Und außerdem war die neue alte "Enterprise" mit Cap. Archer auch moderner als die von Cap. Kirk weil die technischen Möglichkeiten der Umsetzung nun mal besser waren als noch halt in den 60'ern

Ich selbst finde, daß Abrahms ein sehr gutes Gespür beweißt und Star Trek wunderbar umsetzt. Das ist Star Trek wie es sein muß. Einfach perfekt. Spannend, Actionreich und sogar lustig (manche Szenen in Star Trek (2009) waren echt einen Lachkrampf wert).

Gruß
NF


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Dezember 2012)

NForcer-SMC schrieb:


> 1. Was solls. Ist halt eine alternative Zeitlinie und Spock mußte viel erleiden.
> 2. Okay, es ist übertrieben, aber wie gesagt, was solls.
> 3. Warum nicht? Was ist an diesen Romulanern verkehrt?
> 4. Und nun? Was solls, es ist spaßig, aber auch gut zu sehen, daß er es schafft. Weil, er ist nun mal der Captain der Enterprise
> ...


 Dem schließe ich mich an.
Vor allem muss man es auch so sehen:
Jeder (!) Film war voll mit Widersprüchen im Verhältnis zu den Serien. Seien es nun kontestbezogene, personelle oder logische Fehler.
Und im Kino landen halt eher Plots, die zügig, unkompliziert und abwechslungsreich sind. Die intellektuelle Seite von STAR TREK eignet sich ausschließlich für Serien, weil dort mehr Zeit und Episoden zur Verfügung stehen. Ihn einem zweistündigen Kinoableger kann man das nicht hineinquetschen oder so gestalten, dass es neben Vollblut-Fans auch andere Seher reizt. Denn Kino ist ein teureres Geschäft als Serien (sicher, viele Serien der jüngsten Zeit haben auch ein dickes Finanzpolster - verglichen zu früheren Zeiten -, aber das sind immernoch andere Verhältnisse zu einem Big-Budget-Movie).


----------



## Worrel (7. Dezember 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Müssen wir in Zukunft für jedes noch so kleine Buch (und "Der Hobbit" ist mit knapp 340 Seiten nun wahrlich kein dicker Schinken) eine in mehrere Teile gesplittete Adaption in Kauf nehmen ?


 Nun gibt es gerade zu Mittelerde dermassen viele Hintergrundgeschichten und "Bonusszenen und -Geschichten" im Silmarillion und den "Geschichten aus Mittelerde", daß man eben nicht nur ausschliesslich diese 340 Seiten zur Verfügung hat.
Zudem könnte man als versöhnliche Geste an die Fans Sachen, die man beim Herrn der Ringe rausgestrichen hat, einbauen, wie zB Tom Bombadil.

Sicher, die Frage,ob genug Material für einen Dreiteiler verwendet wird, ist berechtigt. Es ist aber durchaus _möglich_, diese Filme mit werkgetreuen Inhalten zu füllen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Dezember 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nun gibt es gerade zu Mittelerde dermassen viele Hintergrundgeschichten und "Bonusszenen und -Geschichten" im Silmarillion und den "Geschichten aus Mittelerde", daß man eben nicht nur ausschliesslich diese 340 Seiten zur Verfügung hat.
> Zudem könnte man als versöhnliche Geste an die Fans Sachen, die man beim Herrn der Ringe rausgestrichen hat, einbauen, wie zB Tom Bombadil.
> 
> Sicher, die Frage,ob genug Material für einen Dreiteiler verwendet wird, ist berechtigt. Es ist aber durchaus _möglich_, diese Filme mit werkgetreuen Inhalten zu füllen.


 Man muss aber bedenken, dass sich Jackson bei der HdR-Trilogie viele Freiheiten genommen hat, die sich nicht nur auf das Ausbleiben besagter Figur begrenzen. Und ehrlich gesagt, ich fand jeden Film wirklich rund, selbst in den jeweiligen Kinofassungen. Ob Bombadil die "Die Gefährten" noch besser gemacht hätte, darüber kann man schwer spekulieren. Bin nicht mehr ganz sicher wo ich es gelesen habe, aber irgendwann mal  ist mir ein Zitat von Tolkien himself unter die Augen gekommen, in  welchem er zum Ausdruck bringt, dass Tombadil für die eigentliche  Handlung eher unwichtig sei.
Hab auch die jeweilige Extended-Fassung der Filme gesehen. Einige Szenen hätten locker noch in die Endfassung reingekonnt, andere fand ich weniger essentiell. Darum bin ich auch arg verwundert, warum Jackson auf einmal mit einer unbedingten (!) 1:1-Übernahme des Buchinhalts daher kommt.

Aber genug zu Hobbit, HdR und Co., hier geht es um STAR TREK, nicht um Mittelerde.


----------



## Worrel (7. Dezember 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, aber jeder der das Design ankreidet hat irgendwie die letzten Jahrzehnte unter nem Stein gelebt ...
> Außerdem, nur mal so als Tipp, die aktuelle Realität hat die Science Fiction von damals längst stellenweise überholt und es würde eher wie eine Captain Proton Episode wirken, wenn man ein Film dreht, mit dem Design und Verhaltensweisen der Sechtziger


Aber schau dir doch mal den Unterschied an: 
In _ToS _gibt es einfache Farben (blau, rot, grau, grün, gelb) und viele mechanische Knöpfe und ein bis zwei kleine Monitore pro Station.
In _Star Trek 11_ gibt es quasi kontinuierliche durchsichtige Monitorwände, alles strahlt und blitzt...


 Sicher würde eine 1:1 Umsetzung der Endsechziger Kulisse nicht sehr futuristisch wirken. Dennoch hätte man sich doch wenigstens bei der Grundfarbgebung, dem Verhältnis Bedienelemente<>Monitore oder der Menge an Leuchtmitteln  an der ToS orientieren sollen. 

Immerhin sind nur 25 Jahre innerhalb der alternativen Zeitlinie vergangen - alleine, um vom Knöpfchendesign bis zu Touchscreens zu kommen, brauchte unsere Realität 20-30 Jahre - wann soll also die ganze Technik dafür entwickelt worden sein?

Und wo kommt die ganze Energie her, um auf der Enterprise Tag und Nacht(?) die Brücke taghell zu beleuchten?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Dezember 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Aber schau dir doch mal den Unterschied an:
> In _ToS _gibt es einfache Farben (blau, rot, grau, grün, gelb) und viele mechanische Knöpfe und ein bis zwei kleine Monitore pro Station.
> In _Star Trek 11_ gibt es quasi kontinuierliche durchsichtige Monitorwände, alles strahlt und blitzt...
> 
> ...


Die Brücke ist wesentlich größer und breiter aufgebaut als die  TOS-Brücke. Das war aber seit dem allerersten TOS-Kinofilm auch nichts  anders. Dort hat man auch an Monitoren und Bedienfeldern zugelegt. Das  jeweilige Design entsprach der jeweiligen Zeitmode. Und die jetzige  Enterprise mit seinem vielen Weiss-Tönen und durchsichtigen Elementen  hat gewissermaßen den heute standardisierten "Apple-Look" und implementiert auch die technischen Möglichkeiten, wie eben Touchscreen. Wüsste nicht  was daran falsch sein soll.
Zurück zu den kantigen, klobigen Sets wäre der falsche Weg.

Und zur Beleuchtung - vielleicht hat man die Sparsamkeit von LEDs entdeckt ?!  

Überhaupt:
Es ist eine Neu-Interpretation in einem Parallel-Universum. Von daher mach ich mir wegen Design-Änderungen keinen Kopf.
Mich hats ebenso wenig gestört dass beispielsweise die Beam-Effekte oder die Kino-Enterprise nicht mit der Ur-Serie übereinstimmen. Geliebt habe ich die Kinofilme trotzdem.


----------



## Sylabeth (7. Dezember 2012)

HeavyM schrieb:


> Gute Beispiele für geniale Filmserien:
> 
> Lethal Weapin 1-4
> Stirb langsam 1-3
> ...


 

Da fehlen noch:
Terminator
Alien


----------



## Enisra (7. Dezember 2012)

nja, aber Zukunfsgeschichten sind auch immer irgendwo ein Spiegel ihrer Zeit, wenn man sich mal die alten "Ideen" von damals Übermorgen anschaut, dann kommt man sich auch eher irgendwie wie vorgestern vor

Damals waren Kommunikatoren ,sich automatisch Öffnende Türen oder Nicht-Weiße Amis als Helden so Utopische Vorstellung waren

Auch darf man nicht vergessen, das Geld ein bedeutender Faktor ist und mehr Geld bedeutet halt auch bessere Kulissen oder Masken und naja, so würde Star Trek nicht nur weniger Futuristisch aussehen, sondern wie ein Set einer alten Serie, weswegen ja auch die Klingonen in TOS auch nur irgendwelche bärtigen Typen waren

Außerdem, wie gesagt, Stein und so, muss man sich eigentlich nur mal die Brücke der Enterprise im Kinofilm anschauen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dann sieht die auch schon wesentlich anderster aus als die Brücke aus  der Serie und das ist immerhin die gleiche Zeitlinie und auch vorallem,  genau das gleiche Schiff und wenn man diese Aussage wirklich zu Ende denkt dann muss man tatsächlich sagen, das damit Star Trek schon seit Star Trek 1 nicht mehr Star Trek ist



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Dezember 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Dann sieht die auch schon wesentlich anderster aus als die Brücke aus  der Serie und das ist immerhin die gleiche Zeitlinie und auch vorallem,  genau das gleiche Schiff und wenn man diese Aussage wirklich zu Ende denkt dann muss man tatsächlich sagen, das damit Star Trek schon seit Star Trek 1 nicht mehr Star Trek ist
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Es war ja ohnehin damals die Absicht, die Enterprise von der Brücke bis zu den Warpgondeln dem Kino-Format anzupassen.
Das hat man gemacht. Die für heutige Verhältnisse billige Serien-Optik ist eben passend für eine Serie, aber ungeeignet für die Big-Leinwand.
Und nach dem letzten TOS-Streifen 1991 hat man zwar das Interior ordentlich umgekrempelt, aber das Schiffsäußere an sich ist ja in seiner Struktur gleich geblieben, nur mit etwas mehr Rundungen und kleinen Extra-Details versehen.

Ich liebe die neue USS NCC-1701 genauso wie die USS NCC-1701-A.


----------



## Enisra (7. Dezember 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich liebe die neue USS NCC-1701 genauso wie die USS NCC-1701-A.


 
Dito
Ich finde tatsächlich auch die beiden Raumschiff-Designs aus Star Trek am besten


----------



## xNomAnorx (7. Dezember 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mich kotzte einfach die Unentschlossenheit Scotts an.
> Ein paar Alien-Referenzen machen noch keinen vollwertigen Film  gleichnamigen Frachises, wenn es danach ginge müsste man auch die  grandiosen (
> 
> 
> ...



Also das kann ich ja so als Fan des Franchises nicht stehen lassen 
Was ist den daran schlimm das es nur ein paar Alien-Referenzen gibt? Scott hat vor dem Release des Films gesagt, dass es kein direktes Prequel wird, sondern nur im gleichen Universum spielt und sich im Groben mit den Aliens beschäftigt. Und das hat der Film, mehr war gar nicht gewollt. 
Eins muss ich aber auch eingestehen, der letzte Funkspruch am Ende, war tatsächlich ein wenig zu gewollt und hat irgendwie noch schnell reingeklatscht gewirkt um eine Verbindung zu Alien zu kriegen. Aber ansonsten hat da meiner Meinung nach alles gepasst.



> Die Wissenschaftler verhalten sich selten dämlich (Stichwort: Extraterrestrische Kobra)



Das die Wissenschaftler sich dämlich verhalten kann ich so natürlich auch nicht widerlegen  Tatsächlich war das auch ein Punkt der mich ein wenig gestört hat. Es gibt allerdings einige Erklärungen für die Inkompetenz mancher Wissenschaftler, die realistich klingen, teilweise vllt aber auch zu weit hergeholt sind. Was das angeht kann ich dir aber zustimmen.



> einer von denen mutiert zu einer Art Zombie (WTF ???),



Das wirkt vllt auf den ersten Moment etwas unpassend, ergibt aber im Kontext der Story mit diesem "genverändernden Schleim" durchaus Sinn. 



> die Identifizierung der Kontrukteure als die vom Alien-Erstling  bekannten Space-Jockey ist widersprüchlich



Da musst mir erklären warum das widersprüchlich sein soll, ich sehe da nichts dergleichen. 



> und überhaupt wird die Geschichte nicht zuende erzählt. Inbesondere der  Grund, warum sich die Schöpfer sich plötzlich für einen destruktiven Weg  entschieden haben, wird angekratzt, aber nicht genannt.



Das die Geschichte nicht zu Ende erzählt wird und die Geschichte der Schöpfer nicht zu Ende erzählt wird hängt natürlich zusammen, das wird dann wohl im zweiten Teil erklärt. Mich persönlich stört es nicht, wenn du natürlich generell gegen Fortsetzungen bist ok dann ist es wohl ein Problem. Ich finde es nicht schlimm wenn man bei einem Film ein bisschen offenes Ende lässt, fand es in dem Fall recht passend, dass der Zuschauer über ein paar Dinge im Unklaren gelassen wird.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Dezember 2012)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Also das kann ich ja so als Fan des Franchises nicht stehen lassen
> Was ist den daran schlimm das es nur ein paar Alien-Referenzen gibt? Scott hat vor dem Release des Films gesagt, dass es kein direktes Prequel wird, sondern nur im gleichen Universum spielt und sich im Groben mit den Aliens beschäftigt. Und das hat der Film, mehr war gar nicht gewollt.


 Das ist ja der Knackpunkt: Es ist weder ein direktes Prequel, noch eine eigenständige, losgelöste Geschichte. Insbesondere die allerletzte Sequenz wirkte willkürlich eingeschoben, um ja keine Alien-Fans gänzlich zu verärgern.
Ich wünschte einfach, Scott hätte sich entweder für ein echtes Prequel oder für eine völlig losgelöste Nebengeschichte innerhalb des Alien-Kontextes entschieden. Das, was "Prometheus" zeigt, ist von hinten bis vorne inkonsistent.


xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Eins muss ich aber auch eingestehen, der letzte Funkspruch am Ende, war tatsächlich ein wenig zu gewollt und hat irgendwie noch schnell reingeklatscht gewirkt um eine Verbindung zu Alien zu kriegen. Aber ansonsten hat da meiner Meinung nach alles gepasst.


Siehe oben.


xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Das die Wissenschaftler sich dämlich verhalten kann ich so natürlich auch nicht widerlegen  Tatsächlich war das auch ein Punkt der mich ein wenig gestört hat. Es gibt allerdings einige Erklärungen für die Inkompetenz mancher Wissenschaftler, die realistich klingen, teilweise vllt aber auch zu weit hergeholt sind. Was das angeht kann ich dir aber zustimmen.


Ich fand es einfach affig, dass insbesondere der eine Kerl mit dem Vieh redet, als sei es ein possierliches, völlig harmloses Geschöpf. 


xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Das wirkt vllt auf den ersten Moment etwas unpassend, ergibt aber im Kontext der Story mit diesem "genverändernden Schleim" durchaus Sinn.


Naja, trotzdem seltsam für meinen Geschmack.


xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Da musst mir erklären warum das widersprüchlich sein soll, ich sehe da nichts dergleichen.


Ich verweise mal auf folgende Quelle:
AvP World - Deine t

Die „Sie sind menschlich“-Erklärung hinterlässt für mich einen zu  plumpen Eindruck und deckt sich nicht mit jenen Fakten, die man hierzu lesen kann, die klar  aussagen, dass es biomechanische, nicht(!)menschliche Organismen sein  müssten.


xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Das die Geschichte nicht zu Ende erzählt wird und die Geschichte der Schöpfer nicht zu Ende erzählt wird hängt natürlich zusammen, das wird dann wohl im zweiten Teil erklärt. Mich persönlich stört es nicht, wenn du natürlich generell gegen Fortsetzungen bist ok dann ist es wohl ein Problem. Ich finde es nicht schlimm wenn man bei einem Film ein bisschen offenes Ende lässt, fand es in dem Fall recht passend, dass der Zuschauer über ein paar Dinge im Unklaren gelassen wird.


 Naja, zu "nicht zuende erzählten Handlungssträngen" habe ich ja bereits einiges geschrieben. Es ist ein in meinen Augen kackendreister Cliffhanger, und davon bin ich kein Freund. Jedenfalls nicht in dieser Form.


----------



## Worrel (7. Dezember 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Außerdem, wie gesagt, Stein und so, muss man sich eigentlich nur mal die Brücke der Enterprise im Kinofilm anschauen:
> ...
> Dann sieht die auch schon wesentlich anderster aus als die Brücke aus  der Serie und das ist immerhin die gleiche Zeitlinie und auch vorallem,  genau das gleiche Schiff und wenn man diese Aussage wirklich zu Ende denkt dann muss man tatsächlich sagen, das damit Star Trek schon seit Star Trek 1 nicht mehr Star Trek ist


 ... aaaaaber:

Star Trek 1 ist 3 Jahre und der Screenshot über 15 Jahre im Star Trek Universum später als die Serie.
Logisch, daß da irgendwann mal die Brücke renoviert wurde. Ebenso logisch, daß sich die Technik in dem Zeitraum weiter entwickelt hat.

"Moderner" schön und gut, aber vom Aussehen her deutlich fortgeschrittener als selbst die 100 Jahre später aktuelle Technologie der Voyager?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Dezember 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> ... aaaaaber:
> 
> Star Trek 1 ist 3 Jahre und der Screenshot über 15 Jahre im Star Trek Universum später als die Serie.
> Logisch, daß da irgendwann mal die Brücke renoviert wurde. Ebenso logisch, daß sich die Technik in dem Zeitraum weiter entwickelt hat.
> ...


 Ich schätze du hast die Beibehaltung des Oduka-Design erwartet, stimmts ?

Von mir aus kannst du es einen Stilbruch nennen, aber nach fast 20 Jahren einheitlichem Look (von TNG bis VOY) bin ich doch froh, dass die neue Enterprise etwas mehr Pepp bekommen hat. Außerdem enthält der Film Unmengen an liebevollen Verweisen sowohl auf das Original-Schiff wie auch auf die Uniformen - nur eben ein wenig moderner, chicer, dem heutigen Zeitgeist angepasst.


----------



## xNomAnorx (7. Dezember 2012)

> Das ist ja der Knackpunkt: Es ist weder ein direktes Prequel, noch eine  eigenständige, losgelöste Geschichte. Insbesondere die allerletzte  Sequenz wirkte willkürlich eingeschoben, um ja keine Alien-Fans gänzlich  zu verärgern.
> Ich wünschte einfach, Scott hätte sich entweder für ein echtes Prequel  oder für eine völlig losgelöste Nebengeschichte innerhalb des  Alien-Kontextes entschieden. Das, was "Prometheus" zeigt, ist von hinten  bis vorne inkonsistent.


Warum muss es den das eine oder das andere sein? Ich sehe da ehrlich gesagt keinen Kritikpunkt. 
Es ist kein direktes Prequel beschäftigt sich im weiteren Sinne aber mit der Herkunft der Aliens. Find ich gut 
Vllt lässt sich ja der nächste Teil genauer definieren, wenn dann vllt die Herkunft des Space Jockey-Schiffs aus Alien 1 erklärt wird.



> Ich verweise mal auf folgende Quelle:
> AvP World - Deine t
> Die „Sie sind menschlich“-Erklärung hinterlässt für mich einen zu   plumpen Eindruck und deckt sich nicht mit jenen Fakten, die man hierzu  lesen kann, die klar  aussagen, dass es biomechanische,  nicht(!)menschliche Organismen sein  müssten.


Da Prometheus in der Quelle allerdings nicht berücksichtigt wird, würde ich da nicht allzu viel Wert drauflegen. 
In Comics wurden die Space Jockey komplett anders dargestellt, Scott hat sich im Film nur auf die Sachen konzentriert die man im ersten Alien Film sehen konnte. Und wenn man sich die Geschichte der Space Jockeys im ersten Alien Film und in Prometheus anschaut, ergibt sie duchaus Sinn. Was dazu in anderen Filmen, Comics etc. gesagt wird, die nicht zum normalen Alien "Kanon" gehören, würde ich nicht beachten.


----------



## Lukecheater (7. Dezember 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Siehe den Erfolg der HdR-Trilogie anfang der 200er, siehe das Aufteilen einzelner Adaption a la "Harry Potter 7"


 
sry, aber das ist gelinde gesagt kompletter Schwachsinn. Ich bin großer Fan der Buchreihe und ich war beruhigt, dass man nicht das letzte Buch wieder in nur einen Film kloppen will, da hier wirklich jede Situation für das Ende wichtig war. Ich finde die Filme gut gemacht, aber wenn man das letzte Buch auch in nur einem Film verarbeitet hätte, dann hätte wohl keiner, der die Bücher nicht gelesen hat, auch nur Ansatzweise gecheckt was abgeht mit den weggelassenen Storyteilen. Da ist mir auch komplett egal wer diese Entscheidung getroffen hat. Rowling, Warner oder wer auch immer...


----------



## DarthDevil (7. Dezember 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich glaube du verwechselst die physische  Action mit Effekt-Action. Mit letzterem konnte TOS natürlich nicht  locken, soweit war man in den 60ern noch gar nicht. Nichtsdestotrotz, in  jeder gefühlten zweiten oder dritten Folge hat er sich mit Aliens oder  Seinesgleichen geprügelt, einen auf Pseudo-Karate gemacht oder eben die  Waffen sprechen lassen. Klar, hinterher (!) fand man doch die  Konfliktlösung im Dialog, aber dass TOS eben doch körperbetonter war,  ist doch nicht von der Hand zu weisen.


 ich verwechsel da gar nichts, sicher diese elemente waren damals  vorhanden. aber der fokus lag dennoch eben auf der story, nicht auf der  action. auch die späteren serien hatten hier ihre stärke, viele gut  durchdachte geschichten, mit anspruch und viel gesellschaftskritik  zusammen verpackt. 
davon ist leider nix mehr übrig, damit fehlt herz  und seele von star trek. was übrig bleibt ist nen action film mit  erzwungenen witzen, der außer nonstop materialschlacht nix zu bieten  hat. ich find das halt schade, damit ist star trek genau zu dem  geworden, wovon es sich früher immer abgehoben hat. 



Enisra schrieb:


> Dann sieht die auch schon wesentlich anderster aus als die Brücke aus  der Serie und das ist immerhin die gleiche Zeitlinie und auch vorallem,  genau das gleiche Schiff und wenn man diese Aussage wirklich zu Ende denkt dann muss man tatsächlich sagen, das damit Star Trek schon seit Star Trek 1 nicht mehr Star Trek ist
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 was du dabei nur vergisst, in star trek 1 war die enterprise umgebaut worden, was das neue design logisch erklärt hat. im abrahams film hingegen müsste es sich logischerweise um die enterprise handeln, wie sie zu TOS zeiten zu sehen war. das man das design ein wenig moderner machen musst ist ja noch nachvollziehbar, aber man hätte sich dennoch mehr an der vorlage orientieren müssen um es glaubwürdig zu belassen. was abrahams gemacht hat ist einfach nur billige übertriebene effekthascherei, wie man sie heute leider allzu häufig findet.
da war das design der TNG filme oder der ENT serie mir doch wesentlich lieber, sah modern aus, aber eben nicht übertrieben. dieses neue design lässt leider jeden wiedererkennungswert vermissen, schon allein alles in weiß...das geht gar nicht, da hätte man sich wenigstens an der orginalen farbgebung orientieren können.


----------



## HeavyM (7. Dezember 2012)

Liebe Pc Game Redakteure startet doch mal ein Poll:

Welches Prequel ist besser Star Trek oder Prometheus


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (7. Dezember 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> nja, aber Zukunfsgeschichten sind auch immer irgendwo ein Spiegel ihrer Zeit, wenn man sich mal die alten "Ideen" von damals Übermorgen anschaut, dann kommt man sich auch eher irgendwie wie vorgestern vor
> 
> Damals waren Kommunikatoren ,sich automatisch Öffnende Türen oder Nicht-Weiße Amis als Helden so Utopische Vorstellung waren
> 
> ...



Es ist NICHT das gleiche Schiff. Hast du die Kinofilme Star Trek 1 - 6 überhaupt gesehen ? Dann müsstest du doch wissen, dass es mehrere Enterprise erwischt hat. 

Aber die Nichtanküpfung an die Optik mache ich Star Trek nicht zum Vorwurf. Da gibt es sooo viel anderes. Es ist einfach nicht Star Trek, es geht nicht um Erforschung (to boldly ...), nicht um Botschaften, die über das reine Kämpfen hinaus gehen, noch nicht mal wirklich um Freundschaft der Crewmitglieder untereinander (der Kirk - Spock - Konflikt ist übertrieben). es geht nur um Popcornunterhaltung, immerhin um Spock (Nimoy). Leider ist auch der Bösewicht nur Staffage - da war ja der Bösewicht aus Nemesis besser ausgearbeitet. Dass es daneben Logiklöcher gibt, die so groß sind, dass ganze Fuhrwerke durch passen - geschenkt, das war bei den schlechteren Filmen auch so.

Nein Star Trek XI war ein netter Unterhaltungsfilm und ich als Trekkie habe aber dennoch wirklich mind. sieben bessere Star Trek Filme gesehen.


----------



## HeavyM (7. Dezember 2012)

Was Fakt ist, ist das fast jede Star Trek Doppelfolge besser ist als die Filme.


----------



## Enisra (7. Dezember 2012)

HeavyM schrieb:


> Was Fakt ist, ist das fast jede Star Trek Doppelfolge besser ist als die Filme.


 
Fakt ist eher das alle die Versuchen mit dem Totschlagargument "Fakt ist ..." zu kommen, keine Argumente mehr haben


----------



## HeavyM (7. Dezember 2012)

Öhm jo für die, die keine Fakten kennen stimmt s hehe


----------



## Enisra (7. Dezember 2012)

DarthDevil schrieb:


> ich verwechsel da gar nichts, sicher diese elemente waren damals  vorhanden. aber der fokus lag dennoch eben auf der story, nicht auf der  action. auch die späteren serien hatten hier ihre stärke, viele gut  durchdachte geschichten, mit anspruch und viel gesellschaftskritik  zusammen verpackt.
> davon ist leider nix mehr übrig, damit fehlt herz  und seele von star trek. was übrig bleibt ist nen action film mit  erzwungenen witzen, der außer nonstop materialschlacht nix zu bieten  hat. ich find das halt schade, damit ist star trek genau zu dem  geworden, wovon es sich früher immer abgehoben hat.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Irgendwie erinnert das schon an so die Nerd-Klischees, die immer eine In-Universe-Erklärung wollen, wie bei den Klingonen oder wie es sein das in Folge 84 der Knopf den Sulu drückt einmal auf Warp gehen lässt und zwei Szenen weiter die Schilde aktiviert
Die Antwort auf die Frage steht schon da:
Man hatte mehr Geld zur Verfügung



wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Es ist NICHT das gleiche Schiff. Hast du die Kinofilme Star Trek 1 - 6 überhaupt gesehen ? Dann müsstest du doch wissen, dass es mehrere Enterprise erwischt hat.


 
habe ich
außerdem kenn ich den Unterschied von "das Selbe" und "das Gleiche"
Außerdem sieht die NCC-1701-A Brücke auch schon selbst immer unterschiedlich aus


----------



## DarthDevil (7. Dezember 2012)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Es ist NICHT das gleiche Schiff. Hast du die Kinofilme Star Trek 1 - 6 überhaupt gesehen ? Dann müsstest du doch wissen, dass es mehrere Enterprise erwischt hat.


 also die beiden geposteten bilder stammen jedenfalls nicht vom gleichen schiff, das eine war die 1701-A das andere die orginale 1701.

aber gut, das hätte ich auch zähneknirschenderweise noch akzeptiert, wären da nicht die unzähligen logikfehler. star trek 11 hat davon mehr als 1 - 10 zusammen...



Enisra schrieb:


> Irgendwie erinnert das schon an so die  Nerd-Klischees, die immer eine In-Universe-Erklärung wollen, wie bei den  Klingonen oder wie es sein das in Folge 84 der Knopf den Sulu drückt  einmal auf Warp gehen lässt und zwei Szenen weiter die Schilde aktiviert
> Die Antwort auf die Frage steht schon da:
> Man hatte mehr Geld zur Verfügung


 mehr geld ist auch keine entschuldigung für logikfehler, und das wäre  besser in ne glaubwürdige story investiert worden, anstatt in sinnlose  special effects. da wird heute eh gerne übertrieben, hauptsache alles  leuchtet und blinkt an allen ecken, aber ehrlich da finde ich ein etwas  minimalistischeres design wie bei den anderen filmen (wie etwa bei der  enterprise E) doch deutlich glaubwürdiger anzusehen.



Enisra schrieb:


> Außerdem sieht die NCC-1701-A Brücke auch schon selbst immer unterschiedlich aus


 also in teil 4 und 5 sah die 1701-A brücke gleich aus, teil 6 ein wenig  anders, aber der film spielt auch zu einer deutlich späteren zeit, von  daher ist eine umrüstung durchaus warscheinlich.


----------



## Gast20180705 (7. Dezember 2012)

Um mal noch von meiner Seite Prometheus zu verteidigen: ALIEN hatte damals teilweise echt vernichtende Kritiken erhalten, ähnlich wie Prometheus. Aber was noch wichtiger ist: Schon ALIEN hat wahnsinnig viele Fragen beim Zuschauer offen gelassen (was war das Ding im Sessel, wieso sind die Eier am Bord des Schiffes etc.) Genauso hat sich auch die Crew bei ALIEN streckenweise bescheuert veralten (Missachten Quarantäne usw).


----------



## Worrel (8. Dezember 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> > im abrahams film ... müsste es sich logischerweise um die enterprise handeln, wie sie zu TOS zeiten zu sehen war. das man das design ein wenig moderner machen musst ist ja noch nachvollziehbar, aber man hätte sich dennoch mehr an der vorlage orientieren müssen ...
> > da war das design der TNG filme oder der ENT serie mir doch wesentlich lieber, sah modern aus, aber eben nicht übertrieben. dieses neue design lässt leider jeden wiedererkennungswert vermissen, schon allein alles in weiß...das geht gar nicht, da hätte man sich wenigstens an der orginalen farbgebung orientieren können.
> 
> 
> Irgendwie erinnert das schon an so die Nerd-Klischees, die immer eine In-Universe-Erklärung wollen,


Wenn man eine Geschichte erzählt, sollte diese und das dazugehörige Universum schon stimmig sein. Plötzliche radikale Änderungen wie das Aussehen einer Alienrasse oder der Hauptkulisse der Serie sollten schon in Universe begründet sein.

Wenn jetzt jemand in HdR 3 dafür gesorgt hätte, daß der Eine Ring plötzlich sich windende Schlangen darstellt und mit Diamanten besetzt ist, wär das doch auch blöd. Wieso ist dieselbe Forderung bei der Enterprise plötzlich "nerdig"?

Das Tüpfelchen auf dem i ist dabei ja noch, daß laut der Zeitlinie bei Wikipedia _Star Trek 11_ noch sieben Jahre vor _ToS _spielt ...



> ...wie es sein das in Folge 84 der Knopf den Sulu drückt einmal auf Warp gehen lässt und zwei Szenen weiter die Schilde aktiviert


Supersimpel erklärbar: Das ist der "Ausführen" Button. Das Schild bzw: die Warp Einstellungen hat er vorher (ggfalls offscreen) mit anderen Knöpfen getätigt.


----------



## Enisra (8. Dezember 2012)

nja, es spielt nur in der Geschichte "davor" in der Realtität aber 40 Jahre in der Vergangenheit und damals konnte man sich solche Möglichkeiten nichtmal vorstellen, vom Budget es darzustellen ganz zu schweigen, selbst in den TNG-Serien konnte sich keiner sowas wie ein Smartphone//Tablett vorstellen, ansonsten würden die Tricorder auch wesentlich anderster aussehen
_
Wobei ich vorhin auf eine interesante Definition über den Unterschied von Trekker und Trekkie gestolpert bin: Trekker wissen, das es eine Fernsehsendung ist_

Und da es nur eine Fernsehsendung ist, ist der Knopf natürlich nur Blind und auch relativ ein Querverweiß auf Firefly, wo Wash auch immer irgendwelche Schalter bedient um so eine technisch-wichtig aussehende Bewegung auszuführen und nicht um die Dämpfer umzuschalten und den Autopilot aus zustellen

Auch aus dramaturgischer Sicht ist es besser die Nerd-Über-Trekkies und deren Vorderungen zu ignorieren warum die Brücke 2009-Futuristisch und nicht mehr 1964-Futuristisch ausschaut, denn durch diese "Übererklärung" versaut man alles, diese die Erklärungsepisode von TNG, warum alle Aliens irgendwie so Menschlich aussehen und irgendwelche Kopfknochen, Spitze Ohren oder andorianische Fühler meist auch das Maximalste der Gefühle ist, denn so wirklich getaugt hat die auch nur als Parodievorlage von Sinnlos im Weltraum


----------



## Worrel (8. Dezember 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Auch aus dramaturgischer Sicht ist es besser die Nerd-Über-Trekkies und deren Vorderungen zu ignorieren warum die Brücke 2009-Futuristisch und nicht mehr 1964-Futuristisch ausschaut, denn durch diese "Übererklärung" versaut man alles, ...


 Es geht nicht um "wie futuristisch" die Brücke aussieht, sondern wie hoch (bzw in diesem Falle eher niedrig) der Wiedererkennungswert ist.
Und dafür hätte man eben mindestens grundlegenste Sachen wie die Größe, Form und Farbgebung der Originalen Enterprise berücksichtigen müssen.

Und da stellt sich dann zurecht die Frage, wieso man denn überhaupt ein Prequel macht, wenn man den Wiedererkennungswert derart ignoriert. Dann kann man statt eine Reboot doch gleich eine komplett neue Serie machen, die _nach _den bisher letzten Star Trek Filmen spielt.

Dabei hätte man mit nur einer Handvoll Änderungen die Handlung anpassen und die Charaktere umbenennen müssen und zack:
- bräuchte man keine haarsträubenden Zufallsketten, deren einzige Erklärung "es war halt Schicksal" ist  
- kann man sich ein komplett neues Brückendesign aus den Rippen schnitzen, ohne die Fanbase vor den Kopf zu stoßen 
- hätte man keine befremdlichen Reaktionen, wenn ein Charakter in dieser Zeitlinie völlig anders aussieht
- hätte man nicht die Handlung von zig Serien, Spielfilmen, Comics, Büchern etc als "in diesem Universum nie passiert" abgehakt
- hätte man keine unabhängigen Handlungselemente, die trotz Zeitreise passieren werden (V'ger, Walsonde, Q, ...), um die man sich kümmern müsste


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt mal im Ernst:
Will man sich den Filmgenuß nur wegen anderer Kulissen, andere Locations, Set-Designs, Beleuchtung und andere sekundäre Dinge selbst versauen ? Na dann wünsche ich diesen Menschen viel "Spaß".

Ich habe STAR TREK nicht wegen der Kulissen, wegen der Effekte oder gar wegen der gesellschaftskritischen und positive Ausrichtung der Menschen-Zukunft lieben gelernt, das kam eigentlich erst später. In ganz jungen Jahren - muss so 5 oder 6 Jahre alt gewesen sein - hab ich mein Herz an der Crew (insbesondere das Triumvirat Kirk-Spock-Pille) und an das Schiff verloren. Es hat mich vom ersten Moment an einfach fasziniert, woran insbesondere die Schauspieler und die deutsche Synchro ihren Anteil hatten.

STAR TREK 2009 ist neu. Die Optik, der Inhalt, allgemein die Präsentation und selbsverständlich die Darsteller sind vollkommen neu und nicht mit dem Altbekannten 1:1 zu vergleichen. ABER: Es beinhaltet immer noch den menschlichen Kern, den Humor und das leicht abgewandelte Wesen der unsterblich gewordenen TOS-Charaktere. In anderen Worten: Genau das, was mir die letzten TNG-Filme nicht bieten konnten.

Man muss Abrams Filme nicht mögen - wenn es so ist, dann ist es halt so. Aber das neue Trek als (auf gut deutsch) scheisse zu bezeichnen und das nur mit der Existenz und dem altbekannten Look der alten 60er-Serie zu begründen (an welchem ja bloss nicht Hand angelegt werden darf ), ist - wie Enisra schon richtig gestellt hat - nur das stereotype Verhalten erzkonservativer Fans, die keine Veränderungen akzeptieren können oder wollen.

Gab es denn über den Reboot von "Battlestar Galaktica" auch lauthalse Kritik von Fans der billigen End-70er-Serie mitsamt zusammen geschnippelter Filme ? Nö, die Serie wurde als beste Sci-Fi-Serie der letzten Jahre betrachtet. Und das gar nicht mal so unrecht.

Wäre ich einer von diesen, wäre STAR TREK für mich mit DS9 gestorben, weil es kein gewohntes Starfleet-Feeling bot. Ist es aber nicht, ich mag alles anderen mit dem Namen STAR TREK und ignoriere DS9 einfach. Ziemlich einfach, das Ganze.


----------



## Worrel (8. Dezember 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Will man sich den Filmgenuß nur wegen anderer Kulissen, andere Locations, Set-Designs, Beleuchtung und andere sekundäre Dinge selbst versauen ?


Die Frage ist nicht, ob man das will, sondern ob einem der Spaß dadurch verdorben _wird_.
Und ja, es wäre ein besserer Film geworden, wenn man sich nicht einfach gedacht hätte: "OK, wir haben eine Zeitreise und machen den Vulkan kaputt - so, jetzt haben wir freie Bahn und sind an nichts mehr aus ToS gebunden."

Wenn man jetzt ein "Zurück in die Zukunft 4" drehen würde, in dem man auf die Original Zeitmaschine der Trilogie trifft, kann man auch nicht einen Porsche da hin stellen und so tun, als sei nix anders.



> ... - hab ich mein Herz an der Crew (insbesondere das Triumvirat Kirk-Spock-Pille) und* an das Schiff* verloren.


Aha.

Und es wurde oft genug zB von Scotty und Ryker gesagt, daß die Enterprise ein besonderes Schiff sei, was einem "Ist ja nur Kulisse" Argument widerspricht.



> Man muss Abrams Filme nicht mögen - wenn es so ist, dann ist es halt so. Aber das neue Trek als (auf gut deutsch) scheisse zu bezeichnen


Das macht wer?

Ich habe genau 2 große Kritikpunkte an Star Trek 11:
- daß man die Original Enterprise nicht wiedererkennt
- die "Zufallskette", die Kirk zum alten Spock, Scotty und wieder auf die Enterprise bringt.

Der Rest des Filmes ist gutes Popkornkino und in manchen Szenen klassisches Star Trek Material.



> und das nur mit der Existenz und dem altbekannten Look der alten 60er-Serie zu begründen


Weil "nur" das ja meine Kritikpunkte an ST 11 sind.



> (an welchem ja bloss nicht Hand angelegt werden darf ),


Doch sicher - aber das sollte dann so geschehen, daß man die Enterprise noch wiedererkennt.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (8. Dezember 2012)

Niemand hat hier Star Trek XI als "Scheisse" bezeichnet. Das gilt wohl eher für die allermeisten Boll - Filme. Es ist mittelmäßige Popcorn - Unterhaltung ohne Hirneinsatz, mit vieel Action und Tamtam. Die Schauspieler sind vom Gesicht her gut getroffen, aber bei weitem nicht so fähig wie damals Shatner und Nimoy (nur die Leistung des Schauspielers von Pille hat mir gefallen - aber das liegt daran, dass eben auch damals De Forest Kelley kein großer Schauspieler war) es wäre besser gewesen, neu zu beginnen oder an die nächste Generation anzuknüpfen (Spock muss ja dann nicht draußen bleiben).

Meine Kritikpunkte an ST 11 sind NICHT die Kulissen, und nicht die vielen Logikfehler - dann würde ich mit der Kritik ja nie fertig werden.  Wie geschrieben ist die Hauptkritik - es ist kein Star Trek. Das Schiff ist da, die Crew auch - aber eben nur die abgekupferte. Der "menschliche Kern" kam nur mit dem Holzhammer - das war schon in der Fernsehserie deutlich besser. Nein das einzige was geblieben ist ist der Humor, und sogar der ist manchmal absolut zum Davonlaufen (Holzhammer). Aber ST 12 kann ja besser werden - nur der Trailer stimmt mich da eher pessimistisch.


----------



## DarthDevil (8. Dezember 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal im Ernst:
> Will man sich den  Filmgenuß nur wegen anderer Kulissen, andere Locations, Set-Designs,  Beleuchtung und andere sekundäre Dinge selbst versauen ? Na dann wünsche  ich diesen Menschen viel "Spaß".


das ist gar nicht mal das  hauptproblem des films. aber wenn ich beim ansehen alle 5 min denken  muss "das ergibt keinen sinn" , dann kommt einfach keine freude auf. für  sich allein gestellt wäre der film vielleicht ganz gute unterhaltung,  wenn auch ohne tiefgang. aber wenn man den rest von star trek kennt, ist  der film eben von hinten bis vorne unglaubwürdig.
sicher logikfehler gibt es im rest auch, aber so offensichtlich und häufig wie in star trek 11 waren sie zu keiner zeit.



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> STAR  TREK 2009 ist neu. Die Optik, der Inhalt, allgemein die Präsentation  und selbsverständlich die Darsteller sind vollkommen neu und nicht mit  dem Altbekannten 1:1 zu vergleichen. ABER: Es beinhaltet immer noch den  menschlichen Kern, den Humor und das leicht abgewandelte Wesen der  unsterblich gewordenen TOS-Charaktere. In anderen Worten: Genau das, was  mir die letzten TNG-Filme nicht bieten konnten.


also den  menschlichen kern, der wird grad mal noch an der oberfläche angekratzt.  der humor ist ein völlig anderer, im alten star trek war er immer in die  situation eingebaut, war lustig und wirkte zu keiner zeit albern. in  star trek 11 dagegen hat man sinnlos und aufgezwungen einen dummblödel  witz nach dem anderen eingebaut, das kam einfach nur albern rüber.
und  was das abgewandelte wesen der charaktere angeht, ich vermisse da  ehrlich gesagt den wiedererkennungswert, deren verhalten passt einfach  nicht zu der vorlage.


sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> nur das  stereotype Verhalten erzkonservativer Fans, die keine Veränderungen  akzeptieren können oder wollen.


also ich hab sicher nichts gegen veränderungen, sonst wäre ich wohl kaum so ein großer fan von DS9 und ENT.


sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wäre  ich einer von diesen, wäre STAR TREK für mich mit DS9 gestorben, weil  es kein gewohntes Starfleet-Feeling bot. Ist es aber nicht, ich mag  alles anderen mit dem Namen STAR TREK und ignoriere DS9 einfach.  Ziemlich einfach, das Ganze.


 DS9 mag ja ein wenig anders  gewesen sein, bot aber trotzdem genau das, was star trek ausgemacht hat.  die handlung auf eine raumstation zu verlegen, war finde ich durchaus  eine interessante entscheidung, führte es doch zu der serie die  handlungstechnisch von allen immer noch den größten tiefgang hatte.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Dezember 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nicht, ob man das will, sondern ob einem der Spaß dadurch verdorben _wird_.
> Und ja, es wäre ein besserer Film geworden, wenn man sich nicht einfach gedacht hätte: "OK, wir haben eine Zeitreise und machen den Vulkan kaputt - so, jetzt haben wir freie Bahn und sind an nichts mehr aus ToS gebunden."
> 
> Wenn man jetzt ein "Zurück in die Zukunft 4" drehen würde, in dem man auf die Original Zeitmaschine der Trilogie trifft, kann man auch nicht einen Porsche da hin stellen und so tun, als sei nix anders.


 Gewisse Entscheidungen sind sicherlich radikal, aber immerhin mutiger und konsequenter als so manche Entscheidung aus der Vergangenheit, wo nahezu jede gutgesinnte Föderationsmitgliedrasse bzw. dessen Welten immer knapp mit heiler Haut davon kommt.
Es gibt diesmal unwiderrufliche Opfer, und das macht dem Relaunch von STAR TREK auch einen Tacken düsterer (finde ich jedenfalls).  


Worrel schrieb:


> Aha.
> 
> Und es wurde oft genug zB von Scotty und Ryker gesagt, daß die Enterprise ein besonderes Schiff sei, was einem "Ist ja nur Kulisse" Argument widerspricht.


Nix aha. Ich meinte das Schiff an sich, die Konstruktion, das äußerliche Erscheinungsbild. Nicht das Innere. Letzteres hat sich von Film zu Film immer so sehr geändert, dass man den Eindruck bekam, dass die Enterprise alle paar Jahre zum Qualitäts- und Sicherheits-TÜV musste. Sicherheitsgurte haben in fast 50 Jahren aber weiterhin keinen Einzug gefunden. 
Allgemein: Der Widererkennungswert liegt in meinen Augen auf das Grundgerüst von Schiff, nicht darauf, wieviel Bildschirme auf der Brücke wo plaziert, ob Schaltknüppel dem Touchfeld gewichen sind oder statt schummriges Licht nun eine Leuchtkradft von 4000 Lumen oder mehr herrscht. 


Worrel schrieb:


> Das macht wer?
> 
> Ich habe genau 2 große Kritikpunkte an Star Trek 11:
> - daß man die Original Enterprise nicht wiedererkennt
> ...


Damit bist nicht du im Speziellen gemeint.
Es ist eher diese pauschale Grundaussage der nerdigsten Trekkies, die man seit dem Erscheinen von ST 2009 überall liest eigentlich ist sogar ein Phänomen, das schon seit den 90ern Tradition hat. Alles Neue wird verteufelt.
Erst DS9, danach VOY und letztendlich ENT. Und bei den Filmen greift das auch schon seit längerem über.
Kindergarten-Niveau, wie ich finde. Und oft ein Grund, sich für solche (!) Fans fast schon zu schämen.


Worrel schrieb:


> Doch sicher - aber das sollte dann so geschehen, daß man die Enterprise noch wiedererkennt.


 Seltsamerweise haben viele Fans (wie meine Wenigkeit) keine Schwierigkeiten damit.


----------



## Worrel (10. Dezember 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Gewisse Entscheidungen sind sicherlich radikal, aber immerhin mutiger und konsequenter als so manche Entscheidung aus der Vergangenheit, wo nahezu jede gutgesinnte Föderationsmitgliedrasse bzw. dessen Welten immer knapp mit heiler Haut davon kommt.


Nach dem ersten Sehen hab ich noh gedacht "Vulkan kaputt und "Mr. No Emotion" Spock kriegt die romantischsten Szenen ab - WTF?" - aber im Nachhinein ist das durchaus legitim und macht Sinn.



> Nix aha. Ich meinte das Schiff an sich, die Konstruktion, das äußerliche Erscheinungsbild.


Für mich gehört die Brücke als Identifikationsmerkmal eben mit dazu.

Das Problem ist, daß Star Trek grundsätzlich eine glaubhafte Version der Zukunft darstellt - und da finde ich den Bogen bei einer Technikentwicklung, die in der alternativen Zeitlinie 5x* so schnell von statten gehen soll, eben zu übertrieben und dadurch nicht mehr glaubhaft.

* 
gut 30 Jahre von Kirk's Geburt bis ToS
_vs._
25 Jahre von Nero's Auftauchen in der Zeitlinie bis zum Gros der Handlung von ST 11  => Technik weiter entwickelt als in VOY, welches erst 100 Jahre später spielt 
= 125 Jahre




> Nicht das Innere. Letzteres hat sich von Film zu Film immer so sehr geändert, dass man den Eindruck bekam, dass die Enterprise alle paar Jahre zum Qualitäts- und Sicherheits-TÜV musste.


Ist das so abwegig?

Immerhin können Risse in der Hülle oder den Schutzschilden oder entweichende Strahlung oä aus dem Maschinenraum das Leben der Mannschaft gefährend - _natürlich _wird es da regelmässige Sicherheitschecks geben.



> Sicherheitsgurte haben in fast 50 Jahren aber weiterhin keinen Einzug gefunden.


Gibt'S da nicht irgendein "Dämpfungsfeld" oder so was? schliesslich müßte die Mannschaft ja sonst bei Warp Beschleunigung  mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit an der Wand platt gedrückt werden.
Daher gehe ich davon aus, daß dieses Dämpfungsfeld Beschleunigungen/Abbremsungen jeder Art auf einen bestimmten Maximalwert reduziert.
Sprich: Die Mannschaft ist gar keiner so hohen Geschwindigkeit ausgesetzt, daß Sicherheitsgurte notwendig wären.



> Allgemein: Der Wiedererkennungswert liegt in meinen Augen auf das Grundgerüst von Schiff, nicht darauf, wieviel Bildschirme auf der Brücke wo plaziert, ob Schaltknüppel dem Touchfeld gewichen sind oder statt schummriges Licht nun eine Leuchtkraft von 4000 Lumen oder mehr herrscht.


Tja, und in meinen Augen gehört das Erscheinungsbild der Brücke eben dazu. 
Einzelheiten sind dabei sicherlich irrelevant, aber wenn wirklich* gar nichts mehr* von der "alten" Brücke (die ja sogar erst 7 Jahre später fertig geworden wird [Zeitform: Vergangene Zukunft  ]) übriggeblieben ist, außer, daß der Kapitänsstuhl in der Mitte und die Navigatorenplätze davor sind - dann ist das in meinen Augen ein anderes Schiff.



> Alles Neue wird verteufelt.
> Erst DS9, danach VOY und letztendlich ENT. Und bei den Filmen greift das auch schon seit längerem über.


Ich für meinen Teil bin Fan der ToS und von VOY, weil dort der "Entdecker" Aspekt am größten ist.
TNG hatte mit Q und den Borg noch Pluspunkte zu verzeichnen; DS9 und ENT sind völlig an mir vorbeigegangen.

Bei den Filmen der TNG finde ich eigentlich nur "First Contact" gelungen - der Rest war ziemliches Mittelmaß bzw fast schon eine Frechheit (Wer schaut schon einen Science Fiction Film, um gefühlte 10 Minuten Leuten beim Strandbuggyfahren über den Wüstenplaneten zu sehen?)



> Seltsamerweise haben viele Fans (wie meine Wenigkeit) keine Schwierigkeiten damit.


Statistik oder haltlose Behauptung? 

btw: 39% aller Prozentzahlen sind frei erfunden (frei nach Hagen Rether)


----------



## Enisra (10. Dezember 2012)

naja, also wenn man sieht wie oft die Crew bei einer erschütterung rumgewirbelt wird, wären Sicherheitsgurte schon ne Idee gewesen und die nicht erst in die Enterprise E einzubauen
Auch würde ich nicht sagen das Star Trek realistisch ist, eher sollte das eine Utopie darstellen, deswegen auch die Abkehr von Geld und Religion, was aber eher Probleme macht, denn wir haben nunmal Geld und so fällt schonmal ein Plotelement weg, bzw. wenn es dazu kommt, wird es eher wirr


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Dezember 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Für mich gehört die Brücke als Identifikationsmerkmal eben mit dazu.
> 
> Das Problem ist, daß Star Trek grundsätzlich eine glaubhafte Version der Zukunft darstellt - und da finde ich den Bogen bei einer Technikentwicklung, die in der alternativen Zeitlinie 5x* so schnell von statten gehen soll, eben zu übertrieben und dadurch nicht mehr glaubhaft.
> 
> ...


Wie schon Enisra es korrekteweise eingeworfen hat:
Wer möchte den Look der 1960er Jahre im realen 21. Jahrhundert (im Kino) sehen ?
Design ist und bleibt eine Geschmacksfrage, darüber kann man ewig streiten.
Ich mochte auch diesen Pott von Enterprise-D wegen seiner überdimensionalen Untertassensektion nicht, ebenso wenig die futuristischen Jogging-Anzüge von Picard und Crew, konnte es dennoch akzeptieren.
Und ENT hat ja auch viel Kritik wegen der wesentlich moderner wirkenden NX-01 einstecken müssen.
Darum finde ich es sonderbar, wenn manche Fans eine Serie oder einen Film meist nur aufs Setdesign reduzieren und dies als ausreichenden Grund sehen, dass besagte(r) Serie/Film automatisch schlecht sein muss. 


Worrel schrieb:


> Ist das so abwegig?
> 
> Immerhin können Risse in der Hülle oder den Schutzschilden oder entweichende Strahlung oä aus dem Maschinenraum das Leben der Mannschaft gefährend - _natürlich _wird es da regelmässige Sicherheitschecks geben.
> 
> ...


Stichwort Konflikte. Das All ist kein harmloser Raum, und feindlich gesinnte Alienrassen hat es in der STAR TREK-Historie nun nicht wenige gegeben. Ist es da nicht grob fahrlässig, wenn Crewmen Gefahr laufen, bei feindlichen Beschuss durch den Raum geschleudert zu werden und sich tödliche Verletzungen holen, weil sie gegen ein Konsolenstück o.ä. knallen ?
So ganz unnnütz wären Sicherheitsgurte also doch nicht... 


Worrel schrieb:


> Tja, und in meinen Augen gehört das Erscheinungsbild der Brücke eben dazu.
> Einzelheiten sind dabei sicherlich irrelevant, aber wenn wirklich* gar nichts mehr* von der "alten" Brücke (die ja sogar erst 7 Jahre später fertig geworden wird [Zeitform: Vergangene Zukunft  ]) übriggeblieben ist, außer, daß der Kapitänsstuhl in der Mitte und die Navigatorenplätze davor sind - dann ist das in meinen Augen ein anderes Schiff.


Andere Zeitlinie, andere Umstände, andere Technik, anderes Schiff. Ich hab keinerlei Probleme damit, denn es ist nunmal nicht die Original-Zeitlinie bzw. das altbekannte Universum. Ich erinnere mal an die Episode "Mirror, Mirror".
Dort hatte man wegen Budget-Knappheit keine Möglichkeit, die Sets wesentlich anders zu gestalten, und so wurden nur andere Uniformen und Embleme erstellt. Fand ich auch nicht sehr glaubwürdig, war mir aber letztenendes egal. 


Worrel schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil bin Fan der ToS und von VOY, weil dort der "Entdecker" Aspekt am größten ist.
> TNG hatte mit Q und den Borg noch Pluspunkte zu verzeichnen; DS9 und ENT sind völlig an mir vorbeigegangen.


 Aha. Da haben wir was gemeinsam. TOS liebe ich wegen der Charaktere, wegen der ursprünglichen Idee der Serie und des recht naiven Charmes. VOY war für mich wie eine Trek-Version von "Lost in Space" und reizte wegen der völlig neuen Location Delta-Quadrant und seine Einwohner.


Worrel schrieb:


> Bei den Filmen der TNG finde ich eigentlich nur "First Contact" gelungen - der Rest war ziemliches Mittelmaß bzw fast schon eine Frechheit (Wer schaut schon einen Science Fiction Film, um gefühlte 10 Minuten Leuten beim Strandbuggyfahren über den Wüstenplaneten zu sehen?)


"Insurrection" fand ich auch noch gut. Die Vertreibungs-Thematik war interessant, nur war der Film an sich nicht wesentlich anders wie ein althergebrachter Zweiteiler. 


Worrel schrieb:


> Statistik oder haltlose Behauptung?


 Einspielergebnisse. 
Denn trotz großen Neuzugangs an unbefleckten Kinobesuchern: ein nicht allzu kleiner Kern an TOS- oder allgemein ST-Fans war ohne Frage am Erfolg des letzten Films mitbeteiligt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Dezember 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, also wenn man sieht wie oft die Crew bei einer erschütterung rumgewirbelt wird, wären Sicherheitsgurte schon ne Idee gewesen und die nicht erst in die Enterprise E einzubauen
> Auch würde ich nicht sagen das Star Trek realistisch ist, eher sollte das eine Utopie darstellen, deswegen auch die Abkehr von Geld und Religion, was aber eher Probleme macht, denn wir haben nunmal Geld und so fällt schonmal ein Plotelement weg, bzw. wenn es dazu kommt, wird es eher wirr


 Wobei die Sache "Abkehr von Geld und Religion" auch viele Widersprüche innerhalb der ST-Historie mit sich brachte. Aber das nur so am Rande.


----------



## Worrel (10. Dezember 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Auch würde ich nicht sagen das Star Trek realistisch ist, eher sollte das eine Utopie darstellen,


Auch eine Utopie kann auf Realismus basieren.

Und wenn man sich da so manche Konkurrenz anschaut, in der man mit "der Macht" Gegenstände bewegt oder ein menschliches Wesen als 5tes Element eine besondere Zaubermacht hat oder spezielle Drillinge in die Zukunft schauen können - dagegen sehen _Star Trek_, _Terminator _und _Alien_ relativ realistisch aus.



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wer möchte den Look der 1960er Jahre im realen 21. Jahrhundert (im Kino) sehen ?


Das wäre zwar für die Kontinuität super, kann man aber natürlich heutzutage nicht mehr als "Zukunft" verkaufen.

Man könnte aber problemlos die Oberfläche der TNG Kontrollen nehmen und damit lediglich eine Verdoppelung der technischen Entwicklungsgeschwindigkeit erklären. Zack: Goldener Mittelweg.

Aber nein, man muß ja u.a. 2m hohe durchsichtige Monitore dahin stellen (Wer auch immer auf Unterschenkel/Kniehöhe auf diese Monitore schaut, statt den Teil in Geschichtshöhe einfach runterzuscrollen) ...



> Darum finde ich es sonderbar, wenn manche Fans eine Serie oder einen Film meist nur aufs Setdesign reduzieren


Es ist eben ein Teil des Ganzen und die Hauptkulisse des jeweiligen Films/der jeweiligen Serie.



> Stichwort Konflikte. Das All ist kein harmloser Raum, und feindlich gesinnte Alienrassen hat es in der STAR TREK-Historie nun nicht wenige gegeben. Ist es da nicht grob fahrlässig, wenn Crewmen Gefahr laufen, bei feindlichen Beschuss durch den Raum geschleudert zu werden und sich tödliche Verletzungen holen, weil sie gegen ein Konsolenstück o.ä. knallen ?
> So ganz unnnütz wären Sicherheitsgurte also doch nicht...


In einem Kampffall wären die Schutzschilde oben und könnten a) den Aufprall weiter dämpfen und b) berechnen, wann Projektil/Gegenstand X an der Hülle ankommt und mit dem Dämpfungsfeld entsprechend gegensteuern.



> Andere Zeitlinie, andere Umstände, andere Technik, anderes Schiff.


Aber eben erst seit 25 Jahren. In denen es unmöglich ist, zusätzlich zu der technischen Entwicklung, aus der die ToS Enterprise hervorgegangen ist, noch weitere hundert Jahre (ToS - VOY) Technikentwicklung der ursprünglichen Zeitlinie einzuholen.



> Ich hab keinerlei Probleme damit, denn es ist nunmal nicht die Original-Zeitlinie bzw. das altbekannte Universum. Ich erinnere mal an die Episode "Mirror, Mirror".
> Dort hatte man wegen Budget-Knappheit keine Möglichkeit, die Sets wesentlich anders zu gestalten, und so wurden nur andere Uniformen und Embleme erstellt. Fand ich auch nicht sehr glaubwürdig, war mir aber letztenendes egal.


Damit habe ich nun wiederum keine Probleme. 




> Einspielergebnisse.


Die genauso wie die_ Diablo 3_ Verkaufszahlen lediglich beweisen, welches *Interesse *an dem Film/Spiel bestand.

Wenn jemand "Schwierigkeiten" mit der neuen Darstellung der Brücke hat, kann er sich ja schliesslich nicht nach dem Film das Geld zurückgeben lassen, um aus der Einspielergebnis Statistik herauszukommen.



> Denn trotz großen Neuzugangs an unbefleckten Kinobesuchern: ein nicht allzu kleiner Kern an TOS- oder allgemein ST-Fans war ohne Frage am Erfolg des letzten Films mitbeteiligt.


 ... und zwar in meinem Fall eben *trotz *der neuen Brücke und unhaltbaren Zufallskette im Mittelteil ...


----------



## DarthDevil (10. Dezember 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Gewisse Entscheidungen sind sicherlich radikal, aber immerhin mutiger und konsequenter als so manche Entscheidung aus der Vergangenheit, wo nahezu jede gutgesinnte Föderationsmitgliedrasse bzw. dessen Welten immer knapp mit heiler Haut davon kommt.
> Es gibt diesmal unwiderrufliche Opfer, und das macht dem Relaunch von STAR TREK auch einen Tacken düsterer (finde ich jedenfalls).


finde ich jetz nicht unbedingt, gerade in DS9 hat die föderation unzählige verluste gehabt, auch sonst gab es da die ein oder andere sache wie zB wolf 359...
nen ganzen planeten in die luft zu jagen, bzw gleich zwei, finde ich allerdings schon maßlos übertrieben. außerdem sollte man auch nicht vergessen, das die föderation eine gewaltige macht im star trek universum darstellt. da einen ganzen planeten auszulöschen, das wäre so als würde in der realität jemand zB einen kompletten bundesstaat der USA mit einem schlag auslöschen...hat sich bisher auch noch keiner getraut.


sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nix aha. Ich meinte das Schiff an sich, die Konstruktion, das äußerliche Erscheinungsbild. Nicht das Innere. Letzteres hat sich von Film zu Film immer so sehr geändert, dass man den Eindruck bekam, dass die Enterprise alle paar Jahre zum Qualitäts- und Sicherheits-TÜV musste.


also das kann ich jetz nicht nachvollziehen, in den filmen 1-6 sah die enterprise immer gleich aus von außen. einzige deutliche änderung war die umrüstung bei star trek 1, was aber logisch ist weil das schiff einfach veraltet war.


sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Es ist eher diese pauschale Grundaussage der nerdigsten Trekkies, die man seit dem Erscheinen von ST 2009 überall liest eigentlich ist sogar ein Phänomen, das schon seit den 90ern Tradition hat. Alles Neue wird verteufelt.
> Erst DS9, danach VOY und letztendlich ENT. Und bei den Filmen greift das auch schon seit längerem über.


also das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, gerade bei den filmen war sich der großteil schon immer recht einig, das es starke qualitätsschwankungen durch die bank weg gab. bei den serien war eingentlich nur ENT beim großteil der fans unbeliebt, ansonsten waren alle recht erfolgreich, auch wenn DS9 und VOY nicht ganz so wie TNG.


Worrel schrieb:


> Gibt'S da nicht irgendein "Dämpfungsfeld" oder so was? schliesslich  müßte die Mannschaft ja sonst bei Warp Beschleunigung  mit  Lichtgeschwindigkeit an der Wand platt gedrückt werden.


gibt es auch, nennt sich trägheitsdämpfer und wurde in star trek gefühlte 1000 mal erwähnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und ENT hat ja auch viel Kritik wegen der wesentlich moderner wirkenden NX-01 einstecken müssen.


konnte  ich ehrlich gesagt nie nachvollziehen. die special effects waren halt  logischerweise aufwändiger, aber meiner meinung nach fand ich es gerade  als einen der großen pluspunkte der nx-01, das man sich große mühe beim  wiedererkennungswert gegeben hat, von innen und außen und dabei trotzdem  ein design entwickelt hat, das glaubwürdig rüberbrachte, wesentlich  unmoderner zu sein.


sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Denn trotz großen Neuzugangs an unbefleckten Kinobesuchern: ein nicht  allzu kleiner Kern an TOS- oder allgemein ST-Fans war ohne Frage am  Erfolg des letzten Films mitbeteiligt.


 was aber noch nicht das geringste darüber aussagt, ob er den alten fans  gefallen hat. erfolg und beliebtheit sind zwei völlig unterschiedliche  dinge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enisra (10. Dezember 2012)

ja, aber hier sieht man den Trekker <---> Trekkie Unterschied

Naja, das Problem am TNG-Design ist halt, dass das jetzt auch wieder 25 Jahre alt ist und statt einem Sixties einen Eighties Look versprüht 
Und auch da sieht man das die Futurologie von der Gegenwart überholt wurde, wenn mal schaut das die Bildschirme von einem Smartphone größer als die Tischmonitore sind und wenn man sich dann so ein Video von Near Future Technologie anschaut, da kann das 24. Jahrhundert schon nicht mehr mithalten

Und leider muss ich dich enttäuschen, aber _Realistisch _sieht eher 2001 Odyssee im Weltraum aus, wobei das Setting erstmal eher wenig mit "Utopie" zu tun muss, sicher ist da Star Trek Realistischer als Star Wars, aber der Begriff Utopie beschreibt halt eher einen Idealzustand der nicht erreicht werden kann, nach dem man aber immer strebt. Eine Art der Parabel eben, aber das kann man auch in ein anderes Genre verpacken, wobei Star Wars schon so das Klassische Fallbeispiel Space Opera ist, Star Trek eher Soft-SF (neben so anderen Dingen wie Zeitreise und Planetary Romance, Captain Kirk und Riker waren wirkliche Star Cruiser  )

Um nochmal auf den Unterschied Trekker Trekkie zurückzukommen und der Definition das Trekker wissen das es eine Fernsehserie ist:
Sicher wäre es möglich über fortschrittliche Computerberechnungen die Internen Dämpfer so einzustellen das der Flug wie in einem Himmelbett verläuft, aber man muss auch mal sehen, das dieses rumgestolpere wenn die ein Torpedo oder eine Subraumverlagerung trifft ebenso wie der Redshirt alleine dazu dient, dem Zuschauer die Information "Ohhhh, gefährliche Gefahr" ins Gesicht springen zulassen, womit sich dann auch erklären lässt warum einige Leute extrem Dumm reagieren und man sich fragen muss, was für einen Qualitätsstandart die Sternenflottenakademie an den Tag legt, liegt die Zentrale in Hessen oder was?
*Bonustipp* Unbedingt mal in den Missionlog Podcast reinhören

Und naja, wie gesagt, der Grund warum alles unterschiedlich aussieht ist halt einfach "mehr Geld" und an "Das Fehlende Fragment" nebst "Die Schwelle" sieht man, warum man bloß nicht zuviel erklären sollte, weil alle Folgen wo so extrem auf das Technobabble als Deus Ex Machina gesetzt wird so am schlechtesten sind und ich habe dann doch lieber eine Storydriven als eine Erklärbär Folge


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Dezember 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das wäre zwar für die Kontinuität super, kann man aber natürlich heutzutage nicht mehr als "Zukunft" verkaufen.
> 
> Man könnte aber problemlos die Oberfläche der TNG Kontrollen nehmen und damit lediglich eine Verdoppelung der technischen Entwicklungsgeschwindigkeit erklären. Zack: Goldener Mittelweg.


Das hätte zu sehr nach TNG ausgesehen, ergo wäre solch eine Idee nie infrage gekommen. Außerdem war selbst das fürs Kino-Format längst überholt. Schließlich kennt man das schon seit den End-80ern. Soviel Detail-Treue hat ja "Nemesis" auch nichts gebracht.


Worrel schrieb:


> Aber nein, man muß ja u.a. 2m hohe durchsichtige Monitore dahin stellen (Wer auch immer auf Unterschenkel/Kniehöhe auf diese Monitore schaut, statt den Teil in Geschichtshöhe einfach runterzuscrollen) ...


Wie ich bereits sagte, die Darstellung fiktiver Zukunftsszenarien geht eben in diese Richtung. "Minority Report" hat ein ähnliches Zukunftsbild der Technik vorgezeigt. Wenn schon in die Realität Touchscreen-Technik mehr und mehr zum Alltag gehört, warum dann nicht auch im Medium Film ?
Wie heist der alte Spruch: Jedes Produkt ist ein Spiegelbild seiner Zeit. Daran hat sich STAR TREK immer gehalten. Und nun soll es das nicht mehr ?! 


Worrel schrieb:


> Es ist eben ein Teil des Ganzen und die Hauptkulisse des jeweiligen Films/der jeweiligen Serie.


Ein Teil ? Ja. Aber nicht der Entscheidende. Eine Serie oder ein Film lebt in erster Linie von seiner Handlung und seinen Figuren. Funktionieren diese nicht, helfen auch die Kulissen nichts mehr. Das war ja auch ein Grund, warum die TNG zuletzt schlecht abgeschnitten haben: Sie wurden mehr zu Picard&Data-Movies, die Crew als Ganzes wurde unwichtiger.
Ich rechne es Abrams hoch an, dass er jedem TOS-Crewmen mindestens einen großen Moment beschert hat. Sicher, Kirk und Spock dominieren weiterhin (dicht gefolgt von McCoy), aber insgesamt betrachtet war das Team-Work vom Feinsten, was man sich bei TNG nur zu sehr gewünscht hätte.


Worrel schrieb:


> In einem Kampffall wären die Schutzschilde oben und könnten a) den Aufprall weiter dämpfen und b) berechnen, wann Projektil/Gegenstand X an der Hülle ankommt und mit dem Dämpfungsfeld entsprechend gegensteuern.


Die Schutzschilde können dennoch nicht verhindern, dass das Schiff kräftig durchgeschüttelt wird, womit die Mannschaft immer noch körperlich zu Schaden kommen kann. Und wenn die Schilde erstmal versagen... Muss ich den Satz noch weiter ausführen ? 


Worrel schrieb:


> Aber eben erst seit 25 Jahren. In denen es unmöglich ist, zusätzlich zu der technischen Entwicklung, aus der die ToS Enterprise hervorgegangen ist, noch weitere hundert Jahre (ToS - VOY) Technikentwicklung der ursprünglichen Zeitlinie einzuholen.


Ich frage mich immer wieder, wie man darauf kommt, dass in STAR TREK anno 2009 der gleiche technische Fortschritt herrscht wie in VOY oder gar weiter. Es gab dort kein Holodeck, der Maschinenraum war nicht so komprimiert wie in TNG, und Replikatoren ließen sich dort ebenfalls nicht finden. Ich finde da hängt man sich wieder an Kleinigkeiten auf.


Worrel schrieb:


> Die genauso wie die_ Diablo 3_ Verkaufszahlen lediglich beweisen, welches *Interesse *an dem Film/Spiel bestand.
> 
> Wenn jemand "Schwierigkeiten" mit der neuen Darstellung der Brücke hat, kann er sich ja schliesslich nicht nach dem Film das Geld zurückgeben lassen, um aus der Einspielergebnis Statistik herauszukommen.


Wäre aber die Resonanz so niederschmetternd gewesen, hätten sich die Besucherzahlen nicht so außerordentlich gehalten. Ich meine: Der Film hat sich über 2 Monate in den US-Kinocharts gehalten, dort über eine Viertel-Milliarde eingespielt. Der Film hätte dann schon nach 3 oder 4 Wochen merklich einknicken muss, tat es aber nicht.
STAR TREK war in seiner ganzen Geschichte nie ein überragender Kassenmagnet, hatte eher mit zufriedenstellenden Zahlen überzeugt, aber das was Abrams Film da vollbracht hat - in solch einen Film verlaufen sich nicht allein nicht näher festgelegte Sci-Fi-Interessierte oder Otto-Normal-Kinobesucher, da waren auch Anhänger des Franchise involviert, jüngerer wie älterer Generationen.
Von daher MUSS STAR TREK 2009 ja was richtig gemacht haben (abgesehen davon, dass er kein Nerd-Film ist).


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Dezember 2012)

DarthDevil schrieb:


> finde ich jetz nicht unbedingt, gerade in DS9 hat die föderation unzählige verluste gehabt, auch sonst gab es da die ein oder andere sache wie zB wolf 359...
> nen ganzen planeten in die luft zu jagen, bzw gleich zwei, finde ich allerdings schon maßlos übertrieben. außerdem sollte man auch nicht vergessen, das die föderation eine gewaltige macht im star trek universum darstellt. da einen ganzen planeten auszulöschen, das wäre so als würde in der realität jemand zB einen kompletten bundesstaat der USA mit einem schlag auslöschen...hat sich bisher auch noch keiner getraut.


Bedenke, Romulus ist durch ein kosmisches Phänomen im Prime-Universums zerstört worden, in der alternativen Realität existiert er ja noch. Und Vulkan - Naja, durch einen vom Verlust seiner eigenen Heimat wahnsinnig gewordenen Romulaner aus der Zukunft vernichtet. Das ist das erste Mal, dass man sich etwas getraut hat, was in über 40 Jahren nie in Erwägung gezogen wurde:
Dass eine Rasse aus dem Föderationsbund um ihr Überleben bangen muss.
Auch ich hab arg geschluckt, als Vulkan nicht mehr war. Andererseits setzt es aber auch die Zielsetzung, den Sinn der Föderation - nämlich eine friedliche Koexistenz und gegenseitige Unterstützung - noch stärker ins Licht, schließlich wirdf ür die Überlebenden eine neue Heimat gesucht.


DarthDevil schrieb:


> also das kann ich jetz nicht nachvollziehen, in den filmen 1-6 sah die enterprise immer gleich aus von außen. einzige deutliche änderung war die umrüstung bei star trek 1, was aber logisch ist weil das schiff einfach veraltet war.


Du hast mich falsch verstanden.
Ich meinte zu Worrel, dass ich mich immer für die äußerliche Enterprise, seine Formen, seine Dimensionen, begeistern konnte. Das Innere, die Decks, die Brücke, der Maschinen, waren mir da weniger wichtig, denn diese hatten sich in 6 Filmen regelmäßig verändert. Mal mehr, mal weniger. 


DarthDevil schrieb:


> also das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, gerade bei den filmen war sich der großteil schon immer recht einig, das es starke qualitätsschwankungen durch die bank weg gab. bei den serien war eingentlich nur ENT beim großteil der fans unbeliebt, ansonsten waren alle recht erfolgreich, auch wenn DS9 und VOY nicht ganz so wie TNG.


Stimmt nicht so ganz, was die Serien betrifft.
TNG war für Trekker/Trekkies (sucht es euch aus, ich selbst bin und bleibe ein gemäßigter Fan) das Nonplus-Ultra, an dem der Rest nie richtig anknüpfen konnte. DS9 hatte keine so populäre Crew und war zu zentralisiert, bedingt durch den Space-Hafen mit Namen Deep Space Nine. Kriege und Politik waren die Schwerpunkte, der Forschungs- und Entdeckungsaspekt auf ein Minimum reduziert. So zumindest die Töne von damals.
VOY war vielen Fans zu unlogisch, wegen der erstaunlich hohen Ressourcen eines einzigen gestrandeten Schiffs. Es wurde gemäkelt, dass die Produzenten versucht hätten mit dem Sexappeal von Seven auf Quotenfang zu gehen. Und einige Charaktere sollen arg blass geblieben sein. Hat man damals jedenfalls behauptet.
Und dann war da ENT. Als Prequel-Serie zu frisch in der Optik, zu un-sternenflottenmäßiges Verhalten von Archer und Co. (mit anderen Worten: Gewalt), und einige Kanon-Widersprüche. Wieder wurde laut genörgelt, was den Serien-Tod nach 4 Staffeln bedeutete.

Und nun, wo STAR TREK 2009 auf der Leinwand erschien, war auf einmal alles zuvor Schlechtgemachte ausnahmslos gut, während Abrams ein No Trek geschaffen haben soll, und jammern ihrem alten Trek bis ENT (!) hinterher.
Sorry, aber da fasse ich mir als ST-Fan und allgemeiner Seher von Film und TV doch ein wenig am Kopf... 
Darum sind insbesondere die Hardliner von ST-Anhänger in meinen Augen absolute Spinner. Sag ich mal ganz offen und ehrlich.


DarthDevil schrieb:


> konnte  ich ehrlich gesagt nie nachvollziehen. die special effects waren halt  logischerweise aufwändiger, aber meiner meinung nach fand ich es gerade  als einen der großen pluspunkte der nx-01, das man sich große mühe beim  wiedererkennungswert gegeben hat, von innen und außen und dabei trotzdem  ein design entwickelt hat, das glaubwürdig rüberbrachte, wesentlich  unmoderner zu sein.


Siehe oben. Das Schiffsdesign hat vielen nicht gefallen, und schon find das Geschrei an.


DarthDevil schrieb:


> was aber noch nicht das geringste darüber aussagt, ob er den alten fans  gefallen hat. erfolg und beliebtheit sind zwei völlig unterschiedliche  dinge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 So schlecht wie "Nemesis" an den Kassen abgeschnitten hat, und wie stark STAR TREK 2009 im Kino war, kann man schon sagen, dass Erfolg auf Beliebtheit bauen kann.


----------



## DarthDevil (10. Dezember 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wie ich bereits sagte, die Darstellung fiktiver Zukunftsszenarien geht eben in diese Richtung. "Minority Report" hat ein ähnliches Zukunftsbild der Technik vorgezeigt. Wenn schon in die Realität Touchscreen-Technik mehr und mehr zum Alltag gehört, warum dann nicht auch im Medium Film ?


aus dem selben grund, warum sich in flugzeugen digitale anzeigen nie durchgesetzt haben...weils einfach unpraktisch ist. in den meisten fällen lässt es sich mit klassischen tastaturen halt besser arbeiten. an meinem pc kann ich auch mit der tastatur schneller und sicherer arbeiten ohne nur einen blick auf die tasten zu werfen, auf ner touchscreen-tastatur ist das völlig unmöglich.



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich immer wieder, wie man darauf kommt, dass in STAR TREK anno 2009 der gleiche technische Fortschritt herrscht wie in VOY oder gar weiter. Es gab dort kein Holodeck, der Maschinenraum war nicht so komprimiert wie in TNG, und Replikatoren ließen sich dort ebenfalls nicht finden. Ich finde da hängt man sich wieder an Kleinigkeiten auf.


stichwort transwarpbeamen...das übersteigt bei weitem die technologie wie sie in der TNG ära dargestellt wurde. der logik nach wäre die enterprise da selbst bei warp 1 innerhalb des bruchteils einer sekunde weit außerhalb der reichweite eines jeden transporters aus dem 24. jahrhundert.



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Von daher MUSS STAR TREK 2009 ja was richtig gemacht haben (abgesehen davon, dass er kein Nerd-Film ist).


 ach das ist leicht erklärbar. man nehme ne ordentliche ladung special effects, mische das mit möglichst storyloser nonstop-action, füge eine handvoll dummer witze ein und fertig ist der kassenschlager für das anspruchslose publikum von heute.
nichts für ungut, aber desto größer der erfolg eines filmes, desto größer ist meist auch die warscheinlichkeit das er genau in diese kategorie fällt.


----------



## Lukecheater (10. Dezember 2012)

DarthDevil schrieb:


> ach das ist leicht erklärbar. man nehme ne ordentliche ladung special effects, mische das mit möglichst storyloser nonstop-action, füge eine handvoll dummer witze ein und fertig ist der kassenschlager für das anspruchslose publikum von heute.
> nichts für ungut, aber desto größer der erfolg eines filmes, desto größer ist meist auch die warscheinlichkeit das er genau in diese kategorie fällt.


 
Wie ich diese "früher war alles besser" Mentalität hasse  Wer anspruchsvolle Filme sehen will bekommt heutzutage noch genauso geniale Streifen wie "in diesen goldenen Zeiten des Kinos" (Achtung extreme Ironie)


----------



## DarthDevil (10. Dezember 2012)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Wie ich diese "früher war alles besser" Mentalität hasse


  ich bin sicher der letzte der in diese kategorie reinpasst, das was ich  da beschrieben hab gabs früher auch schon, desto größer der mist, desto  massentauglicher wird er 



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bedenke, Romulus ist durch ein kosmisches  Phänomen im Prime-Universums zerstört worden, in der alternativen  Realität existiert er ja noch.


da mag er ja noch da sein, aber das ändert nichts daran das ich das überzogen und einfallslos finde.


sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht so ganz, was die Serien betrifft.
> TNG war für Trekker/Trekkies (sucht es euch aus, ich selbst bin und  bleibe ein gemäßigter Fan) das Nonplus-Ultra, an dem der Rest nie  richtig anknüpfen konnte. DS9 hatte keine so populäre Crew und war zu  zentralisiert, bedingt durch den Space-Hafen mit Namen Deep Space Nine.  Kriege und Politik waren die Schwerpunkte, der Forschungs- und  Entdeckungsaspekt auf ein Minimum reduziert. So zumindest die Töne von  damals.
> VOY war vielen Fans zu unlogisch, wegen der erstaunlich hohen Ressourcen  eines einzigen gestrandeten Schiffs. Es wurde gemäkelt, dass die  Produzenten versucht hätten mit dem Sexappeal von Seven auf Quotenfang  zu gehen. Und einige Charaktere sollen arg blass geblieben sein. Hat man  damals jedenfalls behauptet.


also ich bezog mich vor allem  auf den erfolg der serien, weder DS9 noch VOY waren meines wissens ein  flop, kritik der fans hin oder her. außerdem gabs auch an TNG genauso  kritik... zB das "phänomen der woche" , wunderkind wesley....nur damals  hatte halt noch keine sau internet, da bekam man weit weniger mit.


sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> ]Und dann war da ENT. Als Prequel-Serie zu  frisch in der Optik, zu un-sternenflottenmäßiges Verhalten von Archer  und Co. (mit anderen Worten: Gewalt), und einige Kanon-Widersprüche.  Wieder wurde laut genörgelt, was den Serien-Tod nach 4 Staffeln  bedeutete


also großartige kanon-widersprüche fallen mir ehrlich gesagt nicht ein  bei der serie, auf jeden fall nicht mehr als die ganzen kleinen  logikfehler die die anderen serien auch schon hatten. im gegenteil ich  fand eigentlich das man sich große mühe gegeben hat das bereits bekannte  zu berücksichtigen.
dann die optik...aufgepeppte kulissen und  effekte bei ENT: omg, wie kann man nur, ist ja total doof ...  aufgepeppte kulissen und effekte bei star trek 11: supertoll, so gehört  sich das, muss sein weil sonst total doof ... ... ... ... ... moment  mal, wo ist da denn bitte die logik????????
was das verhalten der  crew angeht: finde ich äußerst logisch, ja fände ich sogar  unglaubwürdig, wenn es sich nicht von den zeitlich später angesiedelten  generationen unterscheiden würde. bedenke mal, das die serie ein  jahrhundert früher spielt, bedenke weiterhin, das sie kurz nach dem  vermutlich finstersten kapitel der (star trek)-menschheitsgeschichte  spielt. und vergleiche mal kirk und picard...da wirste auch feststellen  das kirk weit gewaltbereiter und hitzköpfiger war, aber klar, sind ja  auch wieder hundert jahre dazwischen.
und ach ja, in star trek 11 ist  sogar der erste offizier spock gewaltbereit, und haut kirk mal direkt  auf der brücke eins über den schädel...sorry ich vergas, bei teil 11 ist  das supertoll und schön und neu, bei ENT ist das mies und doof...is  klar, ne?
Und nun, wo STAR TREK 2009 auf der Leinwand erschien, war auf einmal  alles zuvor Schlechtgemachte ausnahmslos gut, während Abrams ein No Trek  geschaffen haben soll, und jammern ihrem alten Trek bis ENT (!)  hinterher.[/QUOTE]
das wäre mir neu, die kritik an vorangegangen  serien seh ich ziemlich unverändert immer noch. gerade mit meiner  positiven meinung zu ENT stehe ich wohl für eine minderheit der star  trek fans.



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Siehe oben. Das Schiffsdesign hat vielen nicht gefallen, und schon find das Geschrei an.


ja ich weiß, menschen wie ich mit eigenger meinung sind grausam, vor allem wenn sie nicht der allgemeinen entspricht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber  ehrlich, das design der star trek 11 enterprise find ich sowas von  potthässlich...diese ultradicken triebwerke wirken gerade zu  prolethenhaft übertrieben und dazu dieser seltsam hervorstehende  rumpf...



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> So schlecht wie "Nemesis" an den Kassen  abgeschnitten hat, und wie stark STAR TREK 2009 im Kino war, kann man  schon sagen, dass Erfolg auf Beliebtheit bauen kann.


 joa, der erfolg von teil 11 baut natürlich auf die beliebtheit des  bekannten also vor allem von TOS. was aber letztlich noch rein gar  nichts über die beliebtheit von teil 11 aussagt.


----------



## Worrel (11. Dezember 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das hätte zu sehr nach TNG ausgesehen, ergo wäre solch eine Idee nie infrage gekommen. Außerdem war selbst das fürs Kino-Format längst überholt. Schließlich kennt man das schon seit den End-80ern.


Warum? Wieso? Was ist denn daran schlecht? Rein technisch braucht man immer irgendeine Art Benutzer Interface. Und ein "In der Luft rumfuchtel" Interface war den Machern dann glücklicherweise wohl selbst zu viel.



> Wie ich bereits sagte, die Darstellung fiktiver Zukunftsszenarien geht eben in diese Richtung. "Minority Report" hat ein ähnliches Zukunftsbild der Technik vorgezeigt. Wenn schon in die Realität Touchscreen-Technik mehr und mehr zum Alltag gehört, warum dann nicht auch im Medium Film ?


Ich sag ja gar nix gegen Touchscreens - das oben als Bildersuche verlinkte Lcars ist ja nichts anderes.
Ich meinte diese mannshohen komplett durchsichtigen Platten wie hier hinter dem rechten Tisch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



a) kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, wie eine komplett(!) durchsichtige Monitorfläche sinnvoll sein soll. Da muß man ja gegebenenfalls dauernd was schwarzes dahinter halten, um überhaupt was lesen zu können
b) wie ich schon schrob: warum mannshoch? Sinnvoller wäre es doch, die Monitorfläche in Gesichtshöhe zu scrollen.



> Wie heist der alte Spruch: Jedes Produkt ist ein Spiegelbild seiner Zeit. Daran hat sich STAR TREK immer gehalten. Und nun soll es das nicht mehr ?!


Das Problem ist, daß ST11 ein _Prequel _ist und kein _Reboot_. Da es durch die Geschichte mit der Zeitreise an die alte Zeitlinie und deren Darstellung gebunden ist, sind eben gewisse Erwartungen an die Kontinuität vorhanden.



> Ein Teil ? Ja. Aber nicht der Entscheidende.


Immerhin spielt bei Star Trek schon mal ein Drittel bis 50% einer Folge auf der Brücke. Für mich gehört eine derart prominente Kulisse definitiv zu den "entscheidenden" Bestandteilen der jeweiligen Serie/des jeweiligen Films.



> Eine Serie oder ein Film lebt in erster Linie von seiner Handlung und seinen Figuren. Funktionieren diese nicht, helfen auch die Kulissen nichts mehr.


Aber deswegen sind die Kulissen doch nicht direkt gar nichts mehr wert.



> Die Schutzschilde können dennoch nicht verhindern, dass das Schiff kräftig durchgeschüttelt wird, womit die Mannschaft immer noch körperlich zu Schaden kommen kann. Und wenn die Schilde erstmal versagen... Muss ich den Satz noch weiter ausführen ?


Sicher, mit genug Skepsis kann man jeden Aspekt einer Science *Fiction* Geschichte angreifen - seien es jetzt Menschen als Energielieferanten, die genaue Funktionsweise von Änderungen, die an der Zeitlinie vorgenommen werden oder ob man den Raum wirklich wie ein Blatt Papier krümmen und dann mit einem Raumschiff (dargestellt von einem Bleistift) die Reise deutlich abkürzen kann.

Sprich: Es gibt Sachen, bei denen sagt man sich: "In der Zukunft geht das halt."
Und dann gibt es eben Sachen, bei denen sagt man sich: "Also das ist jetzt aber überzogen." (Wie beispielsweise eine 5x so schnelle Technikentwicklung auf der Brücke)



> Ich frage mich immer wieder, wie man darauf kommt, dass in STAR TREK anno 2009 der gleiche technische Fortschritt herrscht wie in VOY oder gar weiter. Es gab dort kein Holodeck, der Maschinenraum war nicht so komprimiert wie in TNG, und Replikatoren ließen sich dort ebenfalls nicht finden. Ich finde da hängt man sich wieder an Kleinigkeiten auf.


Es geht lediglich um den Teilzweig der Technik auf der Brücke. Und diese sieht duetlich fortschrittlicher aus als eben bei VOY.



> STAR TREK war in seiner ganzen Geschichte nie ein überragender Kassenmagnet, hatte eher mit zufriedenstellenden Zahlen überzeugt, aber das was Abrams Film da vollbracht hat - in solch einen Film verlaufen sich nicht allein nicht näher festgelegte Sci-Fi-Interessierte oder Otto-Normal-Kinobesucher, da waren auch Anhänger des Franchise involviert, jüngerer wie älterer Generationen.
> Von daher MUSS STAR TREK 2009 ja was richtig gemacht haben (abgesehen davon, dass er kein Nerd-Film ist).


a) das erste neue Star Trek Material seit 7 Jahren
b) neue Schauspieler als Kirk, Spock und Pille 
c) Letzter Auftritt von Leonard "Spock" Nimoy

- Logisch, daß da alle Star Trek Fans reingehen - alleine, um mitreden zu können.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (11. Dezember 2012)

Die Gründe für den finanziellen Erfolg von ST 11 sind klar:
1. der erste neue Star Trek - Film seit 7 Jahren
2. Kirk, Spock und Pille sind (mit gut getroffenen Gesichtern) dabei
3. ein Auftritt von Nimoy (interessant für die alten Fans)

es dürfte nicht der letzte Auftritt von Nimoy gewesen sein, was immerhin ein wenig Hoffnung für den 12. Teil gibt. ST 11 krankt auch an der generellen Prequel - Krankheit - die Fans wissen, was das Ergebnis sein wird. Dass Abrams versucht hat, sich mit einer absurden "anderen" Zeitlinie daraus zu manövrieren, macht die Sache nicht besser.

Nemesis (die Nemesis des Franchise) kann man ja viel vorwerfen, aber die Geschichte war besser durchdacht, das ganze hatte mehr Niveau und wenigstens einen Bösewicht, der sicher nicht schlechter war als der farblose aus ST 11. Und wieso sollte es keine Buggy - Fahrt geben ? Es ist durchaus realistisch, dass es Wüstenplaneten gibt. Da braucht es eben Buggys zum Fahren (und außerdem war das mal eine Abwechslung zum ewigen Shuttleflug).


----------



## Worrel (11. Dezember 2012)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Die Gründe für den finanziellen Erfolg von ST 11 sind klar:
> 1. der erste neue Star Trek - Film seit 7 Jahren
> 2. Kirk, Spock und Pille sind (mit gut getroffenen Gesichtern) dabei
> 3. ein Auftritt von Nimoy (interessant für die alten Fans)


Gut, daß das mal einer sagt, sonst hätte ich das noch selbst geschrieben.



> es dürfte nicht der letzte Auftritt von Nimoy gewesen sein,


Laut dieser Meldung hat L. Nimoy seine Schauspielkarriere beendet: Leonard Nimoy set to retire | TV | Entertainment | Toronto Sun



> Nemesis... hatte mehr Niveau und wenigstens einen Bösewicht, der sicher nicht schlechter war als der farblose aus ST 11.


Finde ich nicht. Der Typ in Nemesis wirkte auf mich wie ein frecher Jungspund, aber nicht wie ein ernstzunehmender Bösewicht.

E. Bana hat in ST11 hingegen eine Bösewichtausstrahlung.



> Und wieso sollte es keine Buggy - Fahrt geben ? Es ist durchaus realistisch, dass es Wüstenplaneten gibt. Da braucht es eben Buggys zum Fahren (und außerdem war das mal eine Abwechslung zum ewigen Shuttleflug).


Sicherlich richtig.
Aber wieso hat so ein Buggy keine vernünftige Panzerung, wenn er doch für den Kampfeinsatz gedacht ist?
Davon abgesehen fand ich die Buggy Szenen langweilig und überflüssig.


----------

